# Lets get behind our 202 guys!!



## supercell

Whilst everyone is looking forward to seeing how Flex will fare again this year after an epic year last year, we have 2 other athletes this year competing in little over 6 weeks time.

Both Lee Powell and John Hodgson are both preparing for the Tampa and Europa shows in August and I for one cant bloody wait to see them up there flying the flag!!

James C, Daz and Myself, have decided to go to the second show, the Europa Super Show in Dallas, to support the boys and hopefully see them grab those qualifying spots if they haven't already done so at the Tampa Show.

It also happens to be James C's birthday so hopefully there will be plenty to celebrate.

I know a lot of pro's dont like to post pics or enter into discussion prior to shows, so I thought I'd do it for them as they have other things on their minds!! (I hope they dont mind)

I know both their preps are going well after speaking and texting them and I wish them all the very best. As both of them will have the Welsh Wizzard, Neil Hill, with them, I am sure they will present their best physiques to date.

So lets wish Lee, John and Flex all the very best and use this thread for updates over the next 6-7 weeks.

J


----------



## Galtonator

cant wait both John and Lee have great shape and should kick some ass


----------



## The_Kernal

cant wait to see the pics, i hear lee is looking awsome as.

All the best guys..!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

this is great for the sport IMO

love the 202 class


----------



## 3752

could not agree more James Both John and Lee have exceptional physiques and should do well this year, i spoke to Lee at the Expo he was very revved up for these shows.....i am sure with their professional approach and the prep from Neil all 3 will do an excellant job representing the UK .....


----------



## Guest

I remember seeing Lee P at the GPC europeans years ago supporting a mate of his who was competing and the man looked like an absalute tank!


----------



## pastanchicken

Well said James, hope they all do well


----------



## adamdutton

yes i saw lee powel guest posing last year and he looked amazing then so god knows what he will look like now with another years training,

hope they all do well.

looks like the uk is stepping it up.


----------



## Dagman72

supercell said:


> Whilst everyone is looking forward to seeing how Flex will fare again this year after an epic year last year, we have 2 other athletes this year competing in little over 6 weeks time.
> 
> Both Lee Powell and John Hodgson are both preparing for the Tampa and Europa shows in August and I for one cant bloody wait to see them up there flying the flag!!
> 
> James C, Daz and Myself, have decided to go to the second show, the Europa Super Show in Dallas, to support the boys and hopefully see them grab those qualifying spots if they haven't already done so at the Tampa Show.
> 
> It also happens to be James C's birthday so hopefully there will be plenty to celebrate.
> 
> I know a lot of pro's dont like to post pics or enter into discussion prior to shows, so I thought I'd do it for them as they have other things on their minds!! (I hope they dont mind)
> 
> I know both their preps are going well after speaking and texting them and I wish them all the very best. As both of them will have the Welsh Wizzard, Neil Hill, with them, I am sure they will present their best physiques to date.
> 
> So lets wish Lee, John and Flex all the very best and use this thread for updates over the next 6-7 weeks.
> 
> J


Totally agree, one of the best things to happen was 202 class and all the best to our guys.


----------



## PRL

Good luck to the 202ers.

Lee is looking awesome and lean. I have no doubt he will do well.


----------



## Big Dawg

Neil Hill = genius. Both athletes = amazing. Can't wait for the shows!


----------



## FATBOY

what a great class good luck guys


----------



## ares1

love the 202 class, its very competetive with excellent physiques!

best of luck to Lee, John & Flex - im sure they will fly the flag for the uk and do us proud! :thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex

Big fan of the 202 class. Slightly more atainable look for most of us. Best wishes to Flex, John, and Lee. Also looking forward to supercell mixing it up with these guys in the ranks of the ifbb 202lb class.


----------



## willsey4

Good luck guys. Cant wait to see the pics.

Also cant wait to see you in there aswell James.


----------



## ProPowell

James and Guys thank you for your kind words.

That's great that your coming out to support us mate, I really appreciate it.

I'm not much of an internet poster but here's just a quick update as to how things are going.

I trained with John last week at his fantastic gym in manchester. He is looking in great condition, as to be expected from the master of condition. He is really enjoying his prep and aims to come in with a more streamlined look like he had back in the 2001 grand prix. We had a great chest and bicep workout and good chat after.

I have been working with Neil this year and everything is going well. I hit 202lbs last week but Neil and I both agree I need take my weight down to 190lbs to really nail my conditioning and also allow for the weight gain from the carb up which is normally about ten pounds for me.

I am very excited for these shows as I feel like how I used to feel as a Light heavyweight and that was to be competitve amongst other simlilar same size & height guys. It has re-lit the fire in a way.

With Neil in my corner I plan to be the best that I can be.

Lee Powell


----------



## pea head

Best of luck to all of you guys and im sure you will all do well.

Top quality bodybuilders !!!


----------



## Gumball

Can't wait to see the pics. Going to this years Olympia and I'm looking forward to the 202 more than the main show!!

Best of luck guys.


----------



## shorty

ProPowell said:


> James and Guys thank you for your kind words.
> 
> That's great that your coming out to support us mate, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm not much of an internet poster but here's just a quick update as to how things are going.
> 
> I trained with John last week at his fantastic gym in manchester. He is looking in great condition, as to be expected from the master of condition. He is really enjoying his prep and aims to come in with a more streamlined look like he had back in the 2001 grand prix. We had a great chest and bicep workout and good chat after.
> 
> I have been working with Neil this year and everything is going well. I hit 202lbs last week but Neil and I both agree I need take my weight down to 190lbs to really nail my conditioning and also allow for the weight gain from the carb up which is normally about ten pounds for me.
> 
> I am very excited for these shows as I feel like how I used to feel as a Light heavyweight and that was to be competitve amongst other simlilar same size & height guys. It has re-lit the fire in a way.
> 
> With Neil in my corner I plan to be the best that I can be.
> 
> Lee Powell


hey Lee.... i saw the pics of that training session... you guys looked awesome... looking forward to seeing the end results :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

ProPowell said:


> James and Guys thank you for your kind words.
> 
> That's great that your coming out to support us mate, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm not much of an internet poster but here's just a quick update as to how things are going.
> 
> I trained with John last week at his fantastic gym in manchester. He is looking in great condition, as to be expected from the master of condition. He is really enjoying his prep and aims to come in with a more streamlined look like he had back in the 2001 grand prix. We had a great chest and bicep workout and good chat after.
> 
> I have been working with Neil this year and everything is going well. I hit 202lbs last week but Neil and I both agree I need take my weight down to 190lbs to really nail my conditioning and also allow for the weight gain from the carb up which is normally about ten pounds for me.
> 
> I am very excited for these shows as I feel like how I used to feel as a Light heavyweight and that was to be competitve amongst other simlilar same size & height guys. It has re-lit the fire in a way.
> 
> With Neil in my corner I plan to be the best that I can be.
> 
> Lee Powell


Hey Lee nice to see you on the board and really glad things are going well for you and John......good luck for the remaining weeks buddy


----------



## leeston

good luck to the guys. if they qualify will they do the olympia?

There is a shortage of brits in the 2009 Mr O at the moment and I want something to cheer for!!


----------



## chrisj28

Good luck guys


----------



## John Hodgson

Just told about the thread. Like Lee I don't do much posting on net etc. Had a great workout with Lee as he mentioned and I am really looking forward to competing. My outlook is so much more relaxed and chilled than it's been before, I simply want to enjoy the journey..hey guys I'm 40 now!!

I don't see it as life or death like in the past, especially the early years I have got more mellow with age lol. Now all this being said I am not going into this without focus and I aim to be getting my bodyweight down to the 190 mark which is a little lighter than it has been for my past shows. I will come down more if I feel the need to and I aim to bring a real conditioned package.

I look back at my all time favourite BB Lee Labrada who competed at less than 190 or there abouts towards the end of his career and he oozed class and in the mans word MASS WITH CLASS and this is what its about!! The 202 class offers more chance of such a package to the audience imo.

I am a big fan of Lee's physique and he's a real gent and a good friend (how he can be under 202lb amazes me, must have hollow bones) and it would be great if we could get a result. If I can't I truely want Lee to do well, he's a top guy.

We are going out to show quality british beef (no not mad cows disease!!)and will give it our all. Thank you to all who send their very best wishes the Brits are on there way!!!


----------



## Delhi

Good luck guys and even though you dont post much it would be nice if you did!


----------



## 3752

John nice to see you on here mate glad you are enjoying the dieting again buddy i will pop in and see you and Paul when i am next in the area


----------



## stow

Well done John.

Good luck


----------



## supercell

Great to see both of you posting here, I know everyone is excited about the prospect of both of you competing in this new class. I have so much respect for both of you and have looked up to both of you through my career so far (actually being the shortest I literally have to look up to you!)

Anyway I know you both like to keep your heads down in your prep and myself and everyone respects that but if you do get a few chances I know everyone will be looking forward to any updates you may have along the way.

I have no doubts at all that you will both be at your all time best come show day and I can vouch for John's 'relaxed, yet focused' attitude after seeing him a few weeks back up in Rochdale.

All the best guys

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Good luck guys and all the best, can't wait to see what condition some pics its great to get some Brits out there competing and flying the flag, I think they will make a real Impact......the Brits are coming so watch out! :lol:

Won't be long James and it will be you bud:thumb: great stuff!!!!


----------



## defdaz

Good luck guys, really looking forward to the comps! :thumb:


----------



## musclemorpheus

I like to wish all our British guys lots of luck for the future... the 202 class from what I have seen is about condition...and with neil helping you guys I know you will be in tip top shape..


----------



## John Hodgson

Cheers Paul will be great to see you again, always welcome up here dear sir.

James will try and keep you all posted but don't like to say too much on the net lol

Just so you know Neil is actually preping Lee not me but I am very close to Neil and I we do discuss things and I will say this he knows his ****. If I were to have an eye over me it would be him and the fact he will be in the USA is great as he will cast his eye on the final few days and I can say this if he tells me to do something I will just do it. I cannot say this about anyone else. Myself and Neil go back since 1999 seems longer and have equally very high standards especially where condition is concerned. I just want to get ultra ripped and then get a good carb up!! Condition is my key and strength and realise this is my calling card.


----------



## 3752

cheers John....i remember speaking to you about this prep last year when we did the photo shoot in the gym you was psyched for it way back then...

got to agree about Neil he is a genius at prepping definitely someone i aim to be like one day with my prepping....glad i took yours and Paul's advice about that last year as well mate....


----------



## Linny

John Hodgson said:


> Just told about the thread. Like Lee I don't do much posting on net etc. Had a great workout with Lee as he mentioned and I am really looking forward to competing. My outlook is so much more relaxed and chilled than it's been before, I simply want to enjoy the journey..hey guys I'm 40 now!!
> 
> I don't see it as life or death like in the past, especially the early years I have got more mellow with age lol. Now all this being said I am not going into this without focus and I aim to be getting my bodyweight down to the 190 mark which is a little lighter than it has been for my past shows. I will come down more if I feel the need to and I aim to bring a real conditioned package.
> 
> I look back at my all time favourite BB Lee Labrada who competed at less than 190 or there abouts towards the end of his career and he oozed class and in the mans word MASS WITH CLASS and this is what its about!! The 202 class offers more chance of such a package to the audience imo.
> 
> I am a big fan of Lee's physique and he's a real gent and a good friend (how he can be under 202lb amazes me, must have hollow bones) and it would be great if we could get a result. If I can't I truely want Lee to do well, he's a top guy.
> 
> We are going out to show quality british beef (no not mad cows disease!!)and will give it our all. Thank you to all who send their very best wishes the Brits are on there way!!!


John to say you are relaxed and chilled is an understatement you are practically horizontal.

It is an honour & a privilege to be around you guys in the gym, especially when you train, your determination and commitment is infectious.

Good luck chuck, I think everyone knows your sick conditioning will be way off the Richter scale :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemorpheus

Sorry John I didn't mean to offend, and I know after seeing you compete over the years you do know how to get in top condition...and I will expect nothing less..come show time...

like I said earlier good luck in your upcoming shows...lets show them how us Brits do it...


----------



## ElfinTan

Definitely behind these guys all the way.

John you were looking amazing last week but then you know I'n a HUGE and unashamedly biased fan of the class over mass physiques. I truely believe that in the future the 202 class is going to be THE one to win. lb for lb these guys are going to kick ass with the WHOLE package and will show what bodybuilding is really about. The condition that these guys are going to be in along with their balance and symetry is going to blow people away! :thumbup1: Someone asked on youtube why the UK gives the pro card to the 'small' guys.....well just watch these 'small' guys be the ones to make the waves on the shores across the big pond. They get it because they are amongst the best in the world when comparing apples with apples!!!!!!


----------



## stow

So you know what to do John, take a bag of Granny Smiths with you.


----------



## ElfinTan

More like golden delicious ;0)


----------



## stow

Ha ha funny Tan


----------



## John Hodgson

Cheers Tan and I agree with you, well I would wouldn't I. I feel the real best overall packages are from guys under 200 lb a s a rule. You only have to look back at one of the true symmetrical physique greats who placed in the top 3 in the Mr O against the big boys, Lee Labrada (178-190lb's). Unfortunately since Lee retired the smaller guy has been left behind, but feel this 202 class is a great change for BB as a whole and for inspiring others to take up the sport.

It's 4 weeks to go and happy with how preps going.

I love apple, dont like Granny Smiths, do like golden delicious but have been rather partial of late with the fuji and pink ladies.


----------



## jordan2jones

good luck to both john and lee, cant wait to see how this goes 2 awsome physiques !!!! all the best boys !!!


----------



## steveg

looks like being an awesome year for the UK with Flex, John and lee in a growing line up of quality 202lb competitors. Good lucks guys! All the UK are behind you!


----------



## Ex-SRD

Oh! I missed this topic! Yes James L, Daz and I are off to Dallas to support the guys and to get some experience. James L will be hitting the u202 class hard in 2010 and I will be supporting and promoting him all the way through Team MuscleTalk.

Hopefully Daz will get his pro card too - so we really need to see what goes on at these shows and check out James' competition for next year.

Moreover, all three of us are wanting to get our names out there in the US (for different reasons) and meeting people at the show and Expo is a great way to do this.

I must say I can't wait - it's also my birthday, like James said, so what a place to spend it.

We'll be sure to get some pics (but I am lousy with a camera - hence why I use pro photographers usually!) and I will also write a report for MT on the whole weekend.

I am not looking forward to the flight though - pitty little me stuck between Ball and Llewellin for 11 effin hours; Ball snores and sweats when asleep too. DVT here I come!

Oh, and good to see John and Lee posting here, will catch up with you guys out there and hope to get you posting on MuscleTalk too!


----------



## supercell

I have just spoken to John and the word is he's pretty much ready. He went down to train with Neil at the weekend and Neils words were 'You can step on stage now!!' With just a lb or 2 to go and 3 weeks left he's ahead of the game and feeling great.

John is still relaxed and has even brought his cardio down a notch, all still whilst eating over 300g of carbs a day (lucky b*stard!).

With 3 weeks to go to the Tampa, the time is fast approaching for them both to step on the 202 stage for the first time.

Bring it on!!!

J


----------



## Nine Pack

I had a look at John last wednesday & I believe my words were ''you're ready now you daft cnut :tongue: ''

'Peeled' just does not quite say it. I estimated John had about a pound on him to drop. Knowing how much of a machine John is, I suggested he get in touch with Neil asap. If he carried on pushing as hard as he was doing he would have got to the stage where it would have been detrimental. Now John trusts my judgement but him & neil go back a long way so I thought if he heard it from him face to face it would confirm what he already knew, that he is indeed ready. So off he went & Neil confirmed it. Actually Neil said 2lbs more to come off but I won't split hairs 

John came back & has backed off a smidge (remember it's all relative) on the cardio pace just to keep things where they need to be.

His intention was to replicate the condition & look from 2001. I told him a while ago that I thought his physique had matured since then & it has. He is looking even more granite like & will be in by far the best shape of his life. You don't want to miss this show, trust me.

John is very philosophical about the outcome of any show he does & will never brag about himself, so I won't hype things up but I will say this; if anyone beats John, they will beat him at his very best & that's all anyone can ask. The judges will simply have to sit up & take notice now. I really hope John gets a fair shout & realises his BBing goal, a well deserved place on the Olympia stage (albeit in the 202 class in the expo).

John's approach has been unbelievably relaxed & I think it's due in part, to his new environment. He is very much his own man now & it shows in his demeanour. Give em hell John, I'm proud of you bro :beer:


----------



## 3752

Nine Pack said:


> I really hope John gets a fair shout & realises his BBing goal,


 totaslly agree Paul i hope all the British guys get a fair crack at the whip, i have no doubt that both Lee and John will be at their best.....



Nine Pack said:


> a well deserved place on the Olympia stage (albeit in the 202 class in the expo).


i feel that soon this class will be up there with the main event on the same stage....

nice to see you on the board again Paul hope you are good mate?


----------



## Nine Pack

Lee & John are going over together & it's great to see them competing alongside each other. They are great friends & both at the top of their game.

I hope the 202 becomes part of the main show soon. why it isn't laready is a mystery to me really.

Sorry for not posting much. I hardly seem to have time to scratch my butt these days with work, & now I'm dieting too.


----------



## leeston

hi paul - hope you are well.

If you are scratching your butt and then typing I think I will keep a wide birth from your pc!

Paul - are you going with them or are you manning the ship back at home?


----------



## Nine Pack

I will be manning the fort back in the UK I'm afraid. It's frustrating but needs must.


----------



## supercell

Nine Pack said:


> Lee & John are going over together & it's great to see them competing alongside each other. They are great friends & both at the top of their game.
> 
> *I hope the 202 becomes part of the main show soon. why it isn't laready is a mystery to me really*.
> 
> Sorry for not posting much. I hardly seem to have time to scratch my butt these days with work, & now I'm dieting too.


It has mate. The 202 is on the same stage this year and I cant bloody wait!!

J


----------



## Nine Pack

supercell said:


> It has mate. The 202 is on the same stage this year and I cant bloody wait!!
> 
> J


Awesome!


----------



## ProPowell

Hi Guys

Just a quick update while I have the energy to write.

I went to see Neil this past weekend for my 4 week out check over. It was great to see him and be reassured as to my progress, In his words he said

"It's the hardest I've ever seen you, you are exactly where you need to be, you are going to be the best Lee powell ever. And I hope the USA are ready for you and John!"

He's getting really excited now especially with how John is looking too, and I must admit even though I am trying to stay calm I can't wait to get out there.

As far as how I feel- like a bag of bones my weight was 13st 12lb (195lb) on sunday. So I feel quite depleted, even though my fat levels are very low my muscles are flat as fcuk

but I know I have to go through this so that when the carbs come back in the last few days I will be full, hard and dry as a Nun's c**t. (Fingers crossed)

My energy levels are low and feet are hurting from all the cardio upto 2 hours aday. But I am enjoying my diet that Neil has me on so I look forward to all my meals.

I have backed off on my training a touch now and keeping the cardio up along with my posing practice.

Just got to land the plane now.

Take care.

Lee


----------



## Galtonator

It will be worth it Lee when you kick ****


----------



## PRL

ProPowell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a quick update while I have the energy to write.
> 
> I went to see Neil this past weekend for my 4 week out check over. It was great to see him and be reassured as to my progress, In his words he said
> 
> "It's the hardest I've ever seen you, you are exactly where you need to be, you are going to be the best Lee powell ever. And I hope the USA are ready for you and John!"
> 
> He's getting really excited now especially with how John is looking too, and I must admit even though I am trying to stay calm I can't wait to get out there.
> 
> As far as how I feel- like a bag of bones my weight was 13st 12lb (195lb) on sunday. So I feel quite depleted, even though my fat levels are very low my muscles are flat as fcuk
> 
> but I know I have to go through this so that when the carbs come back in the last few days I will be full, hard and dry as a Nun's c**t. (Fingers crossed)
> 
> My energy levels are low and feet are hurting from all the cardio upto 2 hours aday. But I am enjoying my diet that Neil has me on so I look forward to all my meals.
> 
> I have backed off on my training a touch now and keeping the cardio up along with my posing practice.
> 
> Just got to land the plane now.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Lee


I must take a sneak peak when I come and see you next week.

It's going to be your year boss. :beer:


----------



## 3752

ProPowell said:


> I went to see Neil this past weekend for my 4 week out check over. It was great to see him and be reassured as to my progress, In his words he said
> 
> "It's the hardest I've ever seen you, you are exactly where you need to be, you are going to be the best Lee powell ever.


this must be a great thing to hear Lee from what i hear Neil does not give praise unless it is warranted.... 

best of luck buddy


----------



## Ex-SRD

ProPowell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a quick update while I have the energy to write.
> 
> I went to see Neil this past weekend for my 4 week out check over. It was great to see him and be reassured as to my progress, In his words he said
> 
> "It's the hardest I've ever seen you, you are exactly where you need to be, you are going to be the best Lee powell ever. And I hope the USA are ready for you and John!"
> 
> He's getting really excited now especially with how John is looking too, and I must admit even though I am trying to stay calm I can't wait to get out there.
> 
> As far as how I feel- like a bag of bones my weight was 13st 12lb (195lb) on sunday. So I feel quite depleted, even though my fat levels are very low my muscles are flat as fcuk
> 
> but I know I have to go through this so that when the carbs come back in the last few days I will be full, hard and dry as a Nun's c**t. (Fingers crossed)
> 
> My energy levels are low and feet are hurting from all the cardio upto 2 hours aday. But I am enjoying my diet that Neil has me on so I look forward to all my meals.
> 
> I have backed off on my training a touch now and keeping the cardio up along with my posing practice.
> 
> Just got to land the plane now.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Lee


Sounds like you both have your condition nailed.

Looking forward to seeing you on stage in Dallas.


----------



## stuartcore

ProPowell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a quick update while I have the energy to write.
> 
> I went to see Neil this past weekend for my 4 week out check over. It was great to see him and be reassured as to my progress, In his words he said
> 
> "It's the hardest I've ever seen you, you are exactly where you need to be, you are going to be the best Lee powell ever. And I hope the USA are ready for you and John!"
> 
> He's getting really excited now especially with how John is looking too, and I must admit even though I am trying to stay calm I can't wait to get out there.
> 
> As far as how I feel- like a bag of bones my weight was 13st 12lb (195lb) on sunday. So I feel quite depleted, even though my fat levels are very low my muscles are flat as fcuk
> 
> but I know I have to go through this so that when the carbs come back in the last few days I will be full, hard and dry as a Nun's c**t. (Fingers crossed)
> 
> My energy levels are low and feet are hurting from all the cardio upto 2 hours aday. But I am enjoying my diet that Neil has me on so I look forward to all my meals.
> 
> I have backed off on my training a touch now and keeping the cardio up along with my posing practice.
> 
> Just got to land the plane now.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> Lee


Good luck lee,

I'll be keeping a check on the net to see how you guys are getting on.

Be good to catch up sometime, saw you at the expo in brum but you were far to busy attending to your fans and I did'nt want to get in the way

:beer: .


----------



## supercell

I know both yourself and John have really raised the bar this time and also know that to have Neil with you out there will be perfect for you both. I know you spoke so highly of Neil when he helped you in the Euro shows in 2006 and I witnessed it for myself last year at the Brits. You could have noone better in your corner but like Neil says, its you guys dieting, you guys doing the cardio, making the sacrifices and pushing the boundaries.

You both deserve so much success this year and cant wait to see you out there, in fact we found out yesterday we have front row seats!!!

Dig deep boys and in the words of the 'Welsh Wizard' "Let's fckin av it!!"

J


----------



## John Hodgson

Well 3 weeks to go and in the famous words of "SpongeBob SquarePants" I'm ready promotion!! LOL. You wouldn't think I was 40 would you, but I love that cartoon, me and my daughter have spent hours watching it over the years!!

Cracker yesterday, was training legs and got to me lunges only using the olympic bar and 10kg a side but legs were pretty much toasted. On 3rd set right at end on way back up legs completely gave way out of blue, fell backwards and was lay facing upwards to the ceiling. I had to laugh now't else I could have done, what a plonker!!

Thanks for the kind words sir James and the rest of you guys & girls. I'm so looking forward to the trip being there with Lee & Neil it's going to be a blast & we all have that daft sense of humour. People ask me how do i think I will do and I honestly don't care, of course myself & Lee want to win or place well, but I mentioned earlier it isn't life or death like BB used to be and my mental state and approach has been so much better for me.

I do get a bit fed up when people keep asking "How long to the show?" Especially when I am training, some people have no gym etiquette and even when I keep my face to the ground and make it obvious I am in a world of my own, people still try and talk to you arrhhh!!

Oh well thats owning a gym for you. So as the saying goes what will be will be and I am enjoying getting into shape, bit tired only to be expected the only down side as myself and Neil were talking is the fact I cannot just blow out with my little princess Chloe, but I will make it up to her!!


----------



## Gumball

Any spy shots floating about guys??


----------



## daz ball

Well i have to say i cant wait to get over to watch you lot to see how you are looking in this class john is always ripped to bits anyway and i defo think this will be the best for lee. All the best from me hopefully get to have a chat with you over there keep it going 3 weeks to go keep pushing all the way to the end. ANY TREATS YOU WANT FOR AFTER !!!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ElfinTan

John Hodgson said:


> Well 3 weeks to go and in the famous words of "SpongeBob SquarePants" I'm ready promotion!! LOL. You wouldn't think I was 40 would you, but I love that cartoon, me and my daughter have spent hours watching it over the years!!
> 
> Cracker yesterday, was training legs and got to me lunges only using the olympic bar and 10kg a side but legs were pretty much toasted. On 3rd set right at end on way back up legs completely gave way out of blue, fell backwards and was lay facing upwards to the ceiling. I had to laugh now't else I could have done, what a plonker!!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words sir James and the rest of you guys & girls. I'm so looking forward to the trip being there with Lee & Neil it's going to be a blast & we all have that daft sense of humour. People ask me how do i think I will do and I honestly don't care, of course myself & Lee want to win or place well, but I mentioned earlier it isn't life or death like BB used to be and my mental state and approach has been so much better for me.
> 
> I do get a bit fed up when people keep asking "How long to the show?" Especially when I am training, some people have no gym etiquette and even when I keep my face to the ground and make it obvious I am in a world of my own, people still try and talk to you arrhhh!!
> 
> Oh well thats owning a gym for you. So as the saying goes what will be will be and I am enjoying getting into shape, bit tired only to be expected the only down side as myself and Neil were talking is the fact I cannot just blow out with my little princess Chloe, but I will make it up to her!!


That's what Ipods are for John lol!!!!!

Hopefully will see you before you go!!!!


----------



## bkoz

Hope they do well.And hope you fly the flag and do well sooner rather than later..


----------



## Ex-SRD

Lee and John - is the Dallas one your last show currently, or do you have any more lined up in the near future?


----------



## John Hodgson

Cheers Daz be great to have you and James and the lads support. As for a treat now't really I'll let you surprise us, Im not craving anything now that sounds sad??

Tan Ipods do my head in I cant train with crap hanging from my ears, but it might be worth a try!!

The only shows lined up for me are the Tampa Bay & Dallas. I will decide afterwards as to what next!!


----------



## ElfinTan

For sanity's sake....dangle! ;0)


----------



## amjad.khan

Good luck Lee ad John im sure you guys dont need it, cant wait to see John and Ernie in action at the Lincolnshire show tomorrow :bounce: btw can anyone tell what dates are the Tampa/Dallas show?


----------



## Nine Pack

Ex-SRD said:


> Lee and John - is the Dallas one your last show currently, or do you have any more lined up in the near future?


They are both equally deserving of a place on the Olympia 202 stage so hopefully I will have to make a trip out to Vegas even though I hate the bl**dy place :laugh:

And yes........... I have raging insomnia :cursing:


----------



## Ex-SRD

amjad.khan said:


> Good luck Lee ad John im sure you guys dont need it, cant wait to see John and Ernie in action at the Lincolnshire show tomorrow :bounce: btw can anyone tell what dates are the Tampa/Dallas show?


Dallas is the 14-15th August

Tampa is the week before, I believe


----------



## Dawn

John Hodgson said:


> I do get a bit fed up when people keep asking "How long to the show?" Especially when I am training, some people have no gym etiquette and even when I keep my face to the ground and make it obvious I am in a world of my own, people still try and talk to you arrhhh!!


I shall make sure hubbie doesn't ask you again or offer you some more chilli sauce:tongue:

You were looking pretty darn good last week, was an honour seeing you with your top off:thumbup1:

Sending you all good wishes, go and show 'em what the Brits can do.


----------



## ProPowell

Just a couple pics guys at 3 weeks out Tamapa 202.


----------



## stuartcore

ProPowell said:


> Just a couple pics guys at 3 weeks out Tamapa 202.


Lookin fookin awesome there lee, your mid section looks tiny. keep up the hard work mate!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

outstanding condition mate


----------



## John Hodgson

Lee are you sure your under 202lbs I know I said it to you many times but you carry so much muscle it's unreal. Looking very good mate, hang in only 2 weeks to go before we fly out so we are nearly there my friend!!


----------



## Gumball

Looking spot on!


----------



## supercell

I'm loving this thread!!!!!!

A physique that dense must have its own fcuking gravity!!

If thats flat, bring on the loading.

Its quite incredible really. At 14st I look like I have never lifted a weight in my life. This is key to all bodybuilders, get that weight thing out of your heads. Weight is irrelavant unless of course you weigh in at 203 LOL!!!

As Neil says, 'Remember the sh1tter you look the better you will be once loaded' and you can look way sh1tter than that mate.

Cant wait to see all 3 of you out there.

J


----------



## ProPowell

John Hodgson said:


> Lee are you sure your under 202lbs I know I said it to you many times but you carry so much muscle it's unreal. Looking very good mate, hang in only 2 weeks to go before we fly out so we are nearly there my friend!!


Hey John, hope all is cool mate. Weight yesterday was 193lb, very depleted though, took these pics this morninin after a cheat meal last night so I was a bit fuller than yesterday.

Yes looking forward to it now mate can't wait to get out there with you and Neil and get back on stage. Just keeping my head down, doing cardio, eating my meals and trying to sleep, although the hunger is keeping me up alot, so i end up falling asleep at the gym everyday:laugh:

Get some pics up bro, show the guys on here what condition is, we'd all appreciate it and I know your looking F***in awesome. I'm not one to post pics but I felt like sharing with the guys on here who are supporting us what stage I'm at with 3 weeks to go.

Take care mate.


----------



## 3752

Lee those pics look amazing your waist is tiny, you have the look over a heavier bodybuilder though......you and John are an inspiration to other shorter guys like myself if i can achieve a fraction of your condition next year i will be over the moon.....


----------



## ProPowell

Pscarb said:


> Lee those pics look amazing your waist is tiny, you have the look over a heavier bodybuilder though......you and John are an inspiration to other shorter guys like myself if i can achieve a fraction of your condition next year i will be over the moon.....


Thanks Paul, everyone says I look heavier, but remember as Neil says I'm only a short ass. Neil and I measured our height as he thought I was taller than him, I'm 5ft 5 & Half and Neil is much taller at 5ft 5 and 3/4. My waist has come down to 30.5".

All good thing come in small packages... thats what i tell my wife anyway....

take care bro


----------



## oaklad

Both have very impressive physiques!!

good luck with the show


----------



## Haimer

You both have got outstanding physiques and seem like very genuine and nice guys, a true credit to the British.

I'm sure you will go out there and do us proud, all the best!


----------



## Ex-SRD

Great pics Lee - I can't wait to get out there now and see you on stage at Dallas. I really want to put UK bodybuilding back firmly on the international map and it's guys like you who are going to make this happen.


----------



## John Hodgson

ProPowell said:


> Hey John, hope all is cool mate. Weight yesterday was 193lb, very depleted though, took these pics this morninin after a cheat meal last night so I was a bit fuller than yesterday.
> 
> Yes looking forward to it now mate can't wait to get out there with you and Neil and get back on stage. Just keeping my head down, doing cardio, eating my meals and trying to sleep, although the hunger is keeping me up alot, so i end up falling asleep at the gym everyday:laugh:
> 
> Get some pics up bro, show the guys on here what condition is, we'd all appreciate it and I know your looking F***in awesome. I'm not one to post pics but I felt like sharing with the guys on here who are supporting us what stage I'm at with 3 weeks to go.
> 
> Take care mate.


Hi Lee, All is well mate feeling the pinch a bit today, legs getting heavier but thats to be expected when pushing the limits. My weight as of Sunday morning (before breakfast) was 191.6lbs & today it was 192lbs.

I had my treat meal yesterday, went to the Trafford centre with my little princess Chloe for a bit of shopping and then went to the American Bar & Grill. I had the Chicken & Beef Fajitta's, oh my how wonderfull LOL!! Chloe didn't finish her Ice cream so I had to do the honours, well it would have been rude not to:whistling:!! Afterwards we headed off to the gym where I opened up for us both so I could do my second session of cardio. I did a rear double bicep pose to Chloe and she said "It's like a jigsaw there are lumps and bumps every where" it was music to my ears, kids just say it as they see it!!

As for the pic's well let me ponder on it as seriously I never expose myself (no not like that!!) before as a rule.

I am really looking forward to this trip it is going to be so much fun no matter the outcome, but WE can both say we have given it everything and more (True British fighting spirit!!) and cannot do no more, so in Neil's word "Lets ave it!!"

As for the height issue well where does that put me then eh, Im 5ft 4" (think I'll pose to "Umpa lumpa umperdy do!!) "Oh just one more thing Lee "Pass us the *Hob Knobs *will you fatty!! Your going to hear that a lot when we carb up sir Lee, be prepared to p1ss your pants!!:laugh:

Thank you for everyone's words of encouragement, it means so much, we're almost there folks!!


----------



## 3752

ProPowell said:


> Thanks Paul, everyone says I look heavier, but remember as Neil says I'm only a short ass. Neil and I measured our height as he thought I was taller than him, I'm 5ft 5 & Half and Neil is much taller at 5ft 5 and 3/4. My waist has come down to 30.5".
> 
> All good thing come in small packages... thats what i tell my wife anyway....
> 
> take care bro


this is a true statement seeing as i am the same height as yourself  take care buddy...



John Hodgson said:


> As for the pic's well let me ponder on it as seriously I never expose myself (no not like that!!) before as a rule.!!


things change though John you (and Lee) have a lot of support in the UK you are both very well respected guys you should show off what you have worked so damn hard for buddy....


----------



## supercell

Its great having you guys posting on here, I know a lot of guys like to hide away come show time. Its the fans and supporters that make BBing what it is and you have done wonders for the 202 class and sport in general just by posting here and letting our champions of the future gain a little understanding of what it takes at this elite level.

Dig in boys we are all behind you 100%.

Remember John, the 'Welsh Hobbit' may have height on us but fcuk me, where was he when they were giving out the looks eh?

J


----------



## Galtonator

We are all right behind you lads.

John if you pose to the umpa lumpa music that would be funny as hell. Do it:thumb:

Lee you look really good like the others have said your wait to shoudler ratio looks amazing

All the best Scott


----------



## daniel.m

good luck to both of you!

Lee, looking awesome in the pics


----------



## stow

Come on John, get a pic up.


----------



## John Hodgson

Here are a few pics taken earlier this week. Feel a little flat now, feet are dragging but not long now!! As you can see no tan and bit hairy on the back lol!!


----------



## shorty

lookin top john!!!...


----------



## bravo9

John Hodgson said:


> Here are a few pics taken earlier this week. Feel a little flat now, feet are dragging but not long now!!
> 
> View attachment 28802
> 
> 
> View attachment 28803
> 
> 
> View attachment 28804


Awesome mate keep up the hard graft


----------



## Dagman72

Looking awsome John - your the man.

Love you DVD by the way - truely inspirational.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

HOLY SH1T..... you look like yates with the granule like skin


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Both of you are in awesome shape.. Should both do very well.

Lee has the better tan though lol:laugh:


----------



## hilly

wow very good condition


----------



## Galtonator

jESUS John that awsome. Cant wait for the show. Is there a site streaming it?


----------



## JohnR

Hi John its John Roberts just seen your pics mate fcukin awesome but then again I wouldnt expect anything less from you Its given me the motivation to try & whip my old body back into shape Best of luck Ill be rooting for you


----------



## Linny

John Hodgson said:


> Here are a few pics taken earlier this week. Feel a little flat now, feet are dragging but not long now!! As you can see no tan and bit hairy on the back lol!!
> 
> View attachment 28802
> 
> 
> View attachment 28803
> 
> 
> View attachment 28804
> 
> 
> View attachment 28809


You look fantastic Blue :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell

The waist is definately tight there John!!!

So there we have have it, both boys in tip top shape and ready to rumble. This bit is like waiting for a bus to arrive, you're ready but the bus isn't for another 2 weeks!!!

Hang in there guys, them carbs are calling you both. When Neils finished loading you both its gonna be a sight to behold!

All the very best

J


----------



## amjad.khan

John Hodgson said:


> Here are a few pics taken earlier this week. Feel a little flat now, feet are dragging but not long now!! As you can see no tan and bit hairy on the back lol!!
> 
> View attachment 28802
> 
> 
> View attachment 28803
> 
> 
> View attachment 28804
> 
> 
> View attachment 28809


F**CK definitely living by your name 'Mr Condition' all the best for the competition John :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Time to show them why the 'small' guys get the pro cards...because lb for lb they are some of the best in the WORLD!!!!! Kick Ass lads!


----------



## ProPowell

Took your bloody time didn't ya! Looking fantastic mate and that back double bicep really shows that is a physique that is built through bloody hard graft and proper training, the dryness and vascularity is amazing. You got to be pleased with that bro. Your ready mate,what more can I say.

Lets just get out there and fly the flag. It will be an honour to stand onstage next to as I always call you "Mr Condition". You are a big inspiration.

Take care

Lee


----------



## bkoz

You both look friggen fantastic.John them veins are a junkies paradise.HaHa.Lee When i met you at the power expo.You said its your first 202 and that see how you go.Well i think you,v suprized alot of people you look really really dence and like john said you look like your carieing more than 202 i truelly hope you,s 2 do well.When did you start the prep.12-14weeks????

P.s hackski watch out our boys are coming.


----------



## 3752

Thats what it is all about John....conditioning like that is rarely seen mate....both yourself and Lee will do yourself and the UK proud come show time....


----------



## John Hodgson

Cheers guys praise indeed. Just a bit of tweaking, get that bit harder and then fill out and dry out. James I am so looking forward to carbing up, well sure I'm ok to say both me and Lee r "Eh pass us the hob knobs fatty, I'm carbing up you know!!"

Lee what can I say as ever your a gentleman and as I have mentioned many times your physique is one of my favourites of the UK guys to turn Pro. Its been a journey and a pleasure over the years mate, lets enjoy it now!!


----------



## d.r.h.

gonna be interesting to see some quality, dense mature and symetricl muscle from you guys up there... also be interestin to see how the judges react to john... he was well overlooked in more than one show previously... wont be able to do that this time mate.


----------



## MXD

Holy **** you look fvcking incredible!


----------



## jjb1

John Hodgson said:


> Here are a few pics taken earlier this week. Feel a little flat now, feet are dragging but not long now!! As you can see no tan and bit hairy on the back lol!!
> 
> View attachment 28802
> 
> 
> View attachment 28803
> 
> 
> View attachment 28804
> 
> 
> View attachment 28809


thats just insane! iv seen softer stones!


----------



## oaklad

i was ther when the photos of john were taken i have never seen anyone that close to a show in the flesh its quite amazin how ripped dry he is


----------



## stow

Awesome John.

I hope you are still measuring that chicken down to the exact gram!

Good luck to you and Lee.


----------



## John Hodgson

Here are some more pics that were taken Thursday 23rd July.


----------



## Ex-SRD

Brilliant! Looking forward to seeing you on stage in Dallas!


----------



## amjad.khan

WWWWOOOOWWWW looking fantastic John how much were you weighting in the above pics? any chance you can post your current diet mate apart from the Hobs Nobs of course lol? If be very interesting especially for us amateur to see what top level athlete eat during contest periods. cheers :beer:


----------



## MXD

Thats amazing.


----------



## daniel.m

looking ripped!


----------



## stow

Think you could have put in a bit more effort there John, what with all that fat your holding!!!


----------



## jordan2jones

Hey lee just like to say you looked the absolute dogs b$!"cks yesterday, absolutly icredible !!!!! wicked all the best mate that and to you to john !!!


----------



## ProPowell

jordan2jones said:


> Hey lee just like to say you looked the absolute dogs b$!"cks yesterday, absolutly icredible !!!!! wicked all the best mate that and to you to john !!!


Jordan,thanks mate, appreciate you letting us use the gym mate, can't wait to get out there now. Keep up the hard work mate its going to be a good year for you.

John- you are as dry as Ghandi's flip flop. Looking bloody good there mate. Not long now:thumb:


----------



## rhino matt

Good luck to both of you guys. The conditioning of lee and john in the pic are amazing cant wait to see how you both do.


----------



## 3752

John those pics are awesome mate true condition...


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

amazing condition


----------



## John Hodgson

Thanks guys. Ghandi's flip flop thats a good one Lee, actually I'm a big admirer of Ghandi he's one of life true hero's.

Anyway not long now, legs are very heavy and feeling the pinch tired etc lol but thats where you need to be and well we do choose to do it??

As for food you don't need to ask that, simply put its just clean basic foods. I won't give too much away as part of my business income these days is advice and preping so if you need advice I offer full day visits, one on one training sessions, contest diets etc. Just e-mail me [email protected] if interested. I'm not cheap but I'm worth it LOL!!

Thanks again everyone for your support for me & Lee.

PS - Bought two packets of Hob Knobs (milk & dark chocolate one's), carb up the hob knob way ha ha.


----------



## defdaz

Hob nobs... Mmmmm...

Looking amazing John, the quote from Pumping Iron and road maps springs to mind!


----------



## ElfinTan

John Hodgson said:


> Thanks guys. Ghandi's flip flop thats a good one Lee, actually I'm a big admirer of Ghandi he's one of life true hero's.
> 
> Anyway not long now, legs are very heavy and feeling the pinch tired etc lol but thats where you need to be and well we do choose to do it??
> 
> As for food you don't need to ask that, simply put its just clean basic foods. I won't give too much away as part of my business income these days is advice and preping so if you need advice I offer full day visits, one on one training sessions, contest diets etc. Just e-mail me [email protected] if interested. I'm not cheap but I'm worth it LOL!!
> 
> Thanks again everyone for your support for me & Lee.
> 
> PS - Bought two packets of Hob Knobs (milk & dark chocolate one's), carb up the hob knob way ha ha.


Hopefully get over to see you again before you go! x


----------



## gunit

thats what condition is all about,,,,both of u looking savage and sliced!!!all the best hope u qualify for the olympia!!!!


----------



## Biggerdave

WOW...... Go get em guys:rockon: :thumbup1:

Dave


----------



## supercell

You have that look of the British GP there John, absolutely diced and your waist has really come in and I know that was all part of the plan this year. Sick conditioning mate.

I trained with Neil and Duane this morning down in 'The Dungeon' and Neil was saying how pleased he is with Lee. Neil doesn't give out praise unless he really means it and he was lost for words when he was telling me. Well perhaps not lost for swear words. The words 'fcuking' as well as 'phenominal' featured very heavily throughout the conversation!!!

It really is just a case of cruising in now, holding that weight ready for a slight dip and then the load!!!!YIPEEE!!!

Come on boys, nearly there now.

J


----------



## ProPowell

supercell said:


> You have that look of the British GP there John, absolutely diced and your waist has really come in and I know that was all part of the plan this year. Sick conditioning mate.
> 
> I trained with Neil and Duane this morning down in 'The Dungeon' and Neil was saying how pleased he is with Lee. Neil doesn't give out praise unless he really means it and he was lost for words when he was telling me. Well perhaps not lost for swear words. The words 'fcuking' as well as 'phenominal' featured very heavily throughout the conversation!!!
> 
> It really is just a case of cruising in now, holding that weight ready for a slight dip and then the load!!!!YIPEEE!!!
> 
> Come on boys, nearly there now.
> 
> Neil swear never!
> 
> Yes went to see Neil at Jordan Jones's gym near cardiff on Sunday. To hear
> 
> the words from Neil
> 
> "your fcuking ready mate, I wish we could fast forward two weeks and load you now"
> 
> Was music to my ears and allowed me a big sigh of relief as it's always very daunting when Neil looks at you, as if you look **** he doesn't mince his words he tell you straight. It's like being sent to the head master.
> 
> My weight was 190lbs (13st 8lb) which haven't seen on the scales since 1997! Neil wants me to stay at this weight before we deplete which will be this sun, mon, tues. The only down side to being this light is my waist has shrunk so much that I can't finish my cheat meal, I had to leave it!! :confused1:
> 
> I am feeling good and just want to get on the plane now.
> 
> thanks for everyones kind words.
> 
> Lee


----------



## John Hodgson

Cheers James. This week has been a weird week as I put on weight from when I went to my lightest by nearly 4 lbs. Still not worried as its water from somewhere and dropped down to 193.2lbs this morning the lowest I went was 190.4lbs. Neil says your weird meaning me (could of told him that!!). Anyway I'm still keeping things consistent as Im baically ready and then got the carb deplete (whoopie fcuking do!!). As I have always said "What you weigh isn't relavent it's how you look" and I have competed heavier but looking back I wasn't any better for it. I'm happy with how it's gone this time so can't add anymore than that.

Just looking forward now to getting out there and getting on with it. I have really enjoyed getting ready for the show (the focus and seeing the changes), just the past week or so that it started to get a little tough, heavy legs, tired, but apart from that it's been fairly easy!!!

Thank you all & as Neil would say "Come on lets ave it!!!" :thumb:

Lee: This time next week, ooohhhh the hob knobs await us my friend:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

When do you fly out?


----------



## shorty

John Hodgson said:


> Im baically ready and then got the carb deplete (whoopie fcuking do!!).


that reminds me... to keep the fuk away while your depleting :lol:


----------



## weeman

John Hodgson said:


> Here are some more pics that were taken Thursday 23rd July.
> 
> View attachment 28925
> 
> 
> View attachment 28926
> 
> 
> View attachment 28927
> 
> 
> View attachment 28928
> 
> 
> View attachment 28929


unbelievable condition!!!

got butterflies looking at this thread,cant wait to see how you all do,next week cant come fast enough!!


----------



## supercell

Any weight gain is purely down to water at this stage, although that said it still fcuks with your head!!!

You hit the nail on the head John and that's consistency at this point and in fact all the way through your dieting phase. If you are consistant then you cant lose that condition. Putting on weight and losing it over a matter of days can be something as trivial as not drinking as much water and as a result you'll hold more fluid the following day.

You are both where you need to be now, I just wish I was there for your first show but hey, the second one will just have to do!!!

J


----------



## 3752

John and Lee you both look amazing definitely an inspiration for guys like me both ambassadors for the sport in the UK


----------



## lockstock

Ive been reading this with great interest, being a light heavyweight dwarf n all that jazz!

I dont know Lee but im so glad hes dropped weight and this new weight class will enable Lee to look his best. I always thought as you was getting bigger certain things in your physique was starting to not look right!? But now... Awesome, classical shape, great conditioning and VERY well put together as always but now you present a better package at a lighter weight. Well done Lee, sooo much better :thumbup1:

Now Mr Podgson i do know, hehe! Mr Condition... You got that right, im so pleased you are getting back on stage John and this new 202 division is so interesting as it keeps guys from playing the size game and doing siily things that will only spoil the physique in the long run.

I was talking about you last night John at the gym and i said to my training partner John that i think you have a really, really good chance of placing very high (No pressure  ) and as always you never dissapoint! You are a smart man and only good things will come.

Could this be the best ever Lee Powell and John Hodgson we have EVER seen... I would put my money it thats for sure.

Good luck you 202 ers :thumb:


----------



## John Hodgson

Thanks both Pauls and when I hear that you consider us an inspiration that makes what I have been doing in BB all the worth while. Winning trophies and titles well thats great but rewards come in many different ways and from a personal level knowing you can have a positive impact on someone is very special so thank you.

Spoke with Lee yesterday both of us in good spirits and I just said to Lee "Mate we have done the hard work and thats all that both of us can do, the rest is out of our control". The real victory is with one's self irrespective of placings, if you are as good as you can be then thats the victory right there!! So folks remember thats the real meaning of winning knowing you did all you can and are at your best.

I'm quite a deep person when I want to be and certainly feel that over time I have changed as a person for the better and have seen things so different as the years go by. I feel it is important to remain as relaxed as possible and do everything you can to enjoy your journey's in life. Bodybuilding at ANY competitve level is TOUGH full stop as you take the body beyond its normal parameters, but it's a journey so do everything you can to enjoy it and remember the mind is your most powerfull tool especially when getting ready for a BB contest!! If there's one piece of advice I can give it is to always focus on the positive aspects that direct you to your goal, everything else blank or turn into a positive. Many things/situations can be looked upon as either a positive or a negative and the successfull people just channel the positive. Oh the other piece of advice is "Always use Sunscreen" LOL!! (I bet none of you get that one??)

Well as ever thank you all sincerely for such praise and inspiring words of encouragement. If possible we will keep you updated even when we are out in the USA, with pics of Hob Knob carbing!!


----------



## Galtonator

Good works John

Alwya wear sunscreen is that Baz lurman song for a few years back:thumb:


----------



## John Hodgson

Ha, ha should have know better!! Click here for the wise words of 



 words are awesome.


----------



## Nine Pack

Not heard that for years. Wise words to live by indeed.

Had a look at John yesterday after I returned from a short 'holiday'. This is going to be one interesting show. Trust me (and not on the sunscreen).


----------



## Pagie

Best of luck guys and John me and my training partner train at Betta Bodies and are hoping to pop over to your gym sometime soon. You are an inspiration. Both looking absolutely class. I can only dream of a condition like that and cant even imagine how much hard work you guys have to put in.


----------



## ProPowell

Hi guys

Well ony a few days now to go. Fly out tommorow morning. Depleting at the moment, but to be honest I'm pretty depletd now any way, at this point no major changes just normal diet foods such turkey, oats, banana, sweet potato and tons of water (started my diet on 16th March so its been 20 weeks now) . I feel very tired but im not hungry at all for some weird reason, I just like peace and quiet and I'm fine. I'm very flat, soft and feel like a deflated balloon, when the carbs go in should have a good hard drier look.

I'm packed and ready to go.

Did my posing routine last Friday in my gym for my members and a bit of practice, here are a few pics.

Thanks everyone


----------



## ProPowell

last one


----------



## hilly

looking awesome pal


----------



## PRL

Looking awesome mate. Perfect shape

Just texted you.

Good luck


----------



## MissBC

Looking fab.. Good luck


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I agree, very flat and stringy...

lol.. Awesome physique, shredded! lets hope you get what you deserve...


----------



## Galtonator

GOOD LUCK CHAPS. Looking awsome


----------



## Biggerdave

Looking amazing mate, cant wait to see how you get on.


----------



## Gumball

Pure class, can't wait to see what you'll look like crammed full of carbs!!


----------



## John Hodgson

I have just sat down been non stop today so thought I would check in before bed.

Lee looking very good mate but I understand what your saying. My second day of carb depleting and was pretty weak in gym, just tired and like you Lee been at that stage where you just want to be left to your own devices LOL!! Forgot what it felt like to be this low in energy but the condition I'm in it's worth it and I know I've done all I can on that front.

All I can say is jobs done and like Lee I just want to get them carbs in. Only one more day of depleting, Fcukin great!!

Then Carb up Hob Knob time ha, ha. Seriously I got two packets with me, milk and dark chocolate one's purely for photo's of course!!

It's been a pleasure interacting with you all and again thanks for all your support, Lee & myself will give it our best!!


----------



## Tinytom

wow both of you look excellent.

Lee thats definately the best Ive seen you, tight waist as well. awesome.

John - you're always ripped lol looks like your back is thicker now as well.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Incredible... you both are looking incredible!! All the best for the show.


----------



## Biggerdave

Good luck guys


----------



## supercell

Safe flight and see you in just over a week's time by which time we could well have 2 more guys qualified for the 'O' 202!!!

J


----------



## John Hodgson

Hi All

Well its 6.38 am both Lee & Neil are in Bed but I am getting my breakfast ready just took a stroll to the small gym in the hotel to see if they got weighing scales but non about LOL, not that it matters but just out of interest. Long journey but we went straight from the airport to the gym (midnight uk time dont forget we were up at 5am, gosh we're hard core) then we went for a steak and veg only meal.

Had a look at one another, my word Lee looks very good (feels flat, god knows what he will look like carbed up then??) he's got tons of muscle and I can only see him doing well. I felt small next to him lol but I am peeled to the bone, even Lee said cant believe my condition & how dry I am. He said you dont hold water do you, oh I can when I want to!!

I am starting my carb up now (meal at 7am) and kicking off with 120g oats, 150g banana and 2 scoops of Peptide and aiming for a good 1000g carbs and boy do I need it. Got a face like friggin Skelitor (you remember from He-Man). Neil is very excited for us both and cannot wait. Already we are having a laugh, Neil's taking the p#ss about me being a hobbit, unbelievable eh I wouldn't mind if the welsh fcuker was 6ft but he's barely an inch or two taller than me :lol: But I'm the first person to take the p#ss out of myself and if you can't laugh at yourself then what can you laugh at.

As promised will keep you updated as we go along. Now to get that bloody breaky!!


----------



## defdaz

Best of luck John (and Lee!), enjoy those carbs (no mention of the hob nobs though, wtf!?  )!!

Edit: Hold on, those 120g oats are actually hobnobs aren't they!? LOL!


----------



## shorty

enjoy the carbs john... all the best!


----------



## staffy

Wish both John and Lee all the best for the show and let hope you get the places you guys deserve!! fingers crossed for you guys


----------



## Linny

Didn't get chance to speak to you before you left John so ''Good Luck Chuck'' :thumb:


----------



## AxelF

All the best John I know you are peeled and can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## supercell

Go smash them carbs boys.

Can see the tortoise shell stomachs already. Great feeling knowing that after a nights sleep they are flat as a board and the muscles are filling out a treat!!

John, you'll end up eating a lot more than you think....Trust me!!!

Counting down the days now!!!

J


----------



## Ex-SRD

Looking forward to going next week!


----------



## shorty

Any news John and Lee... hows the carb up going?


----------



## musclemorpheus

I was gonna ask the same..just popped onto another forum (american) and they are predicting the top 5 in 202 class and our Lee is top..in front of Henry in one guys opinions and this guy is gonna interview Lee ...But I am desperate to find out how things are going for the guys..


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

musclemorpheus said:


> I was gonna ask the same..just popped onto another forum (american) and they are predicting the top 5 in 202 class and our Lee is top..in front of Henry in one guys opinions and this guy is gonna interview Lee ...But I am desperate to find out how things are going for the guys..


What is the line up for this show?


----------



## musclemorpheus

This is what I have found but don't if it has changed at all..

David "Giant Killer" Henry

John Hodgson

Richard "Tricky" Jackson

Rod Ketchens

Steve Namat

Lee Powell

Nathan Wonsley


----------



## 3752

John Hodgson said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well its 6.38 am both Lee & Neil are in Bed


John do you not feel Lee sleeping with Neil gives him an unfair advantage :whistling: :thumb:

best of luck for both you guys look forward to the pics....


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> John do you not feel Lee sleeping with Neil gives him an unfair advantage :whistling: :thumb:
> 
> best of luck for both you guys look forward to the pics....


 :lol: :lol:

These Welsh boys mate...I could tell you some stories!!!

J


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> These Welsh boys mate...I could tell you some stories!!!
> 
> J


i am sure mate and one day when we both have some free time you can over a coffee....hope you are good mate??


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

musclemorpheus said:


> This is what I have found but don't if it has changed at all..
> 
> David "Giant Killer" Henry
> 
> John Hodgson
> 
> Richard "Tricky" Jackson
> 
> Rod Ketchens
> 
> Steve Namat
> 
> Lee Powell
> 
> Nathan Wonsley


I`d expect Henry to win but nothings certain.. How many qualify for the O? Lee and John should both do very well in that line up :thumb:


----------



## daniel.m

i think the top three get an invite, so in that line up i think that both of them will qualify...once again good luck guys


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

daniel.m said:


> i think the top three get an invite, so in that line up i think that both of them will qualify...once again good luck guys


Yeah lets hope so


----------



## ProPowell

Hi everyone

We got up at 7am to go to the gym to weigh. John was 192lbs and I was 198lbs.

This afternoon we have been to the weigh in at 2.30pm and press conference for all the competitors. It was great fun. All though we nearly didn't make it as our Sat Nav went down on us and we arrived 5 minutes before the meeting.

John and I weighed in. John weighed in at 198lb and I weighed in at 199lbs. Johns condition is looking bloody amazing believe me and he is full and ready. I am putting some more carbs in now to fill out more, as I needed to hold back a little to ensure I made the weight, but now I can get more carbs in and let Neil just guide me in.

I am very pleased with how things are going and I am getting drier as the day goes on, so all is well. Feeling good and very excited. I am just chilling, eating my carbs and sleeping. Plus we are having a really good British Style laugh. Neil is bloody funny and him and John's banter is hurting my stomach from all the laughing.

There is a live play by play on www.musculardevelopment.com at about 2-4pm Uk time.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## Ex-SRD

Great stuff Lee - see you in Dallas next week


----------



## weeman

good luck guys,i'm so excited about this!worse than christmas!!


----------



## John Hodgson

Well its nearly 30 mins past midnight and the tans going on. We have just been out for a meal which was great, nice steak meal and pudding some diet coke. We ARE READY folks and the judging for the 202 class should start 10am (3pm UK time). It's been a blast Lee looks fab and well I dont comment on me but both Neil and Lee said its the best they have ever seen me so I am very happy with that.

Best bit for me has been the banter never laughed so much getting ready for a show, that welsh fcuker Neil taking the **** (says Im a hobbit:laugh but what a joy its been. Cant do no more and never felt better or more relaxed going into a show.

So it's all go now just a case of getting our heads down and then LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!! Here's to you all back home for your support a massive thanks and hope we do you all proud CHEERS:beer:


----------



## Robsta

All the best guys....And I'd like to thank you for posting up your thoughts and comments on uk-m...It is greatly appreciated mate....And you've already done us proud dude.

I hope you have a great day mate...


----------



## supercell

Great news guys, im doing a seminar at that time but ill hopefully be kept informed. All the very best, see you soon. J


----------



## hertderg

Good luck lads - I'll be glued to the laptop all afternoon for updates.


----------



## ares1

good luck guys!


----------



## hilly

awesome stuff lads cant wait for the pics to be put up.

And to echo what robsta said much appeciated keepin us updated.


----------



## John Hodgson

We got 3 hrs till we get judged approx. Got woke up from a good luck text message at 3.30am (wont say who from James Llewellin:innocent but I never am a great sleeper.

Felt I was spilling over then Neil looked at me and said"yeh you are" then said "Are you fcuk, it's the best I've ever seen you". Thats was music to my ears, even as relaxed as I've been you can become a little twitchy, but I'm feeling very at ease and just looking forward to getting on with it now. Lee as mentioned previous looking superb. Lee says keep everything crossed for us, all he wants is a fair shout regards comparisons.

Now the shows finally here only a matter of time before all is revealed. :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

have you seen any of the other competitors yet john?(apart from lee)

i know all will be a threat but is there anyone who youve thought yep he looks like one to beat so to speak?

rob

good luck to the both of you:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## amjad.khan

John Hodgson said:


> We got 3 hrs till we get judged approx. Got woke up from a good luck text message at 3.30am (wont say who from James Llewellin:innocent but I never am a great sleeper.
> 
> Felt I was spilling over then Neil looked at me and said"yeh you are" then said "Are you fcuk, it's the best I've ever seen you". Thats was music to my ears, even as relaxed as I've been you can become a little twitchy, but I'm feeling very at ease and just looking forward to getting on with it now. Lee as mentioned previous looking superb. Lee says keep everything crossed for us, all he wants is a fair shout regards comparisons.
> 
> Now the shows finally here only a matter of time before all is revealed. :thumb:


All the best for the show John just seen the lineup on MD should be a cracking show :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Nine Pack

Don't know if the list has been posted up yet but the 202 is as follows:

Anthony Finocchiaro

David Henry

John Hodgson

Richard Jackson

Jocelyn Jean

Steve Namat

Lee Powell

Nathan Wonsley

So not a huge line up (in numbers I mean, not stature).

Give em hell John, everyone at the gym is rooting for you. I have been battered with questions about it since you left on Tues.


----------



## matt p

Is there any site showing it live, just had a look on MD but no luck!


----------



## Gumball

Couldn't find the live feed either but best of luck! Can't wait for the results and pics.


----------



## Nine Pack

yeah, I'm struggling to fina live feed. Will have a look on BB.com


----------



## daniel.m

there is no live feed just a play by play write out

here: http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php?t=67801&page=3

and here: http://forums.rxmuscle.com/showthread.php?t=15565&page=8

you might need to skip back a page or two..it seems john and lee were both in the first call out!


----------



## hilly

from rx musle posed by daVe palumbo

Looks like they're looking for 3rd................ will it be TRICKY or STEVE NAMAT.............

Looks like DAVID HENRY is 1st and JOHN HODGSON is 2nd


----------



## oaklad

similar on muscular development.shawn ray thinks lee powell will suprise a few


----------



## daniel.m

it seems like shawn ray is rating lee for a top 3 finish but dave palumbo has discounted him in favour of either tricky jackson or steve namat...i think steve will finish 5th and tricky 4th


----------



## 3752

it looks like both Lee and John are in with a shout Shawn Ray is heaping the praise onto Lee which can only be a good thing....


----------



## Nine Pack

If John gets an invite to the O I will have to miss the British (asssuming I have qualified at Leeds).

No way I'm missing seeing John at the Olympia. There are only 2 qualifying spaces up for grabs though. Shawn Ray just answered my question on the MD thread:

Originally Posted by Shawn Ray:

How come when it was supposed to be three? Forgive my ignorance

If Ricky "Tricky" Jackson places in the Top 3, there will be only two available spots open for the Olympia. If he does not place Top 3, there will be 3 Olympia Qualifying Spots available.

My thought is that Jackson lands in the top 3 and eliminates one of those available spots but i have been wrong before.


----------



## amjad.khan




----------



## Nine Pack

John got 1st callout & then again the last one with Just him & David Henry. Sounds promising to me.

I just spoke with John & he is in tears. It's about time he got a good look in & hopefully this will be the one. he's off out for a meal now with Neil, Lee & Rich Gaspari & will let me know roughly what time they are back on tonight (U.S time).

I'm bnuzzing, totally buzzing.


----------



## amjad.khan

Condition is just f**king insane :bounce:


----------



## hilly

great stuff top 3 would be awesome.


----------



## 3752

both John and Lee deserve to be on the O stage


----------



## FATBOY

amazing that there is one thread on here asking if the british guys can make it in the pro ranks and another following two of our boys pushing for a top three spot in a pro show .

is that irony

well done guys you make us proud :thumb:


----------



## Doug1975

i just looked at the prejudging pics on flexonline, looks like johns second for sure and lee is battling tricky jackson for third. come on England! And the post about gene pools ect, well the average height over here is 5ft 8inches, i believe the 202 class is the one that our athletes could do very well in.


----------



## Linny

:thumb:


----------



## Linny




----------



## Linny

The boys deserve this:thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

Both the guys look really fantastic


----------



## Linny

Last ones


----------



## ElfinTan

Looking awesome!


----------



## Linny

202 comparison pics on this link, too many to post

http://www.flexonline.com/09contests/09tampa/202/comparison/index.htm


----------



## PRL

Awesome showing lads.


----------



## NEANDERTHAL

If the top 3 qualify for the O, surely if TJ gets top 3, but has already qualified, the 3rd O invite will go to the 4th place man? I don't really understand what SR is saying, of course if TJ finishes top 3 then they'll be 2 available aside from his...?


----------



## Nine Pack

I did not really understand it either but all I can gather is that no one below top 3 will get an invite so if one of the top 3 has already got an invite then that's one less to dish out, period.

Seems harsh but the pro ranks are just that.


----------



## PRL

Looks like your going to the O Ninepack. Think John just got 2nd and Lee 3rd.

Both are going to the 202 Olympia.

Well done guys


----------



## amjad.khan

yeah confimred at MD as

3RD: POWELL

2ND:HODGSON

1ST: HENRY

ALL THREE ARE GOING TO THE BIG 'O'

WELL DONE JOHN AND LEE YOU DONE GREAT BRITAIN PROUD


----------



## Rob68

Pscarb said:


> both John and Lee deserve to be on the O stage


and so you shall have your wish:thumbup1: :thumbup1:

congratulations to both guys.... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## pea head

Brilliant news guys...and well deserved as well !!!!


----------



## Dawn

That's just bloody super:thumb:

Very well done, proud of you:bounce:


----------



## Biggerdave

Awesome guys, well done

Dave


----------



## Linny

Fantastic guys :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

:rockon:


----------



## FATBOY

great news well done boys the brits are coming :thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

amjad.khan said:


> yeah confimred at MD as
> 
> 3RD: POWELL
> 
> 2ND:HODGSON
> 
> 1ST: HENRY
> 
> ALL THREE ARE GOING TO THE BIG 'O'
> 
> WELL DONE JOHN AND LEE YOU DONE GREAT BRITAIN PROUD


x2 you guys looked awsome!!! Think people will know now UK bodybuilders are no joke:cool2:


----------



## hilly

very well deserved


----------



## Mike Gelsei

Absolutely brilliant! Well done guys you both deserve your success after all your hard work over the years


----------



## leeston

well done guys you have done britain proud.

We have reservations at the Orleans Hotel so if I see you there at meal times Mr Hodgson I will come over and say hello again.

Also, Ninepack - if you are going to the O feel free to contact me mate. I hope you have not forgotten me!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

HUGE well done to both of you!

We knew you were going to kick ass. You must both be over the moon. This is a fantastic acheivement!

Tania & Paul


----------



## ares1

fantastic news!

Well done guys, very deserved.


----------



## Prodiver

Absolutely brilliant result!

Congrats guys!

Well done and all credit to you!


----------



## staffy

exellent result guys!! now enjoy the next 1 even more ;-)


----------



## Galtonator

fantastic stuff


----------



## amjad.khan

Loads of photos of 202 can be found in this link

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/browse/index.php?mode=contest&comparisons=yes&divisioncode=1414&classcode=8490

Once again well done guys :bounce: :beer: :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## daniel.m

well done guys, you both looked excellent and you're off to the olympia now...what an achievement


----------



## hertderg

Fantastic result guys,a massive well done - I'm looking forward to reading your thoughts on the whole experience.


----------



## weeman

OUTSTANDING!!! my stubble is standing on end here lol amazing


----------



## 3752

i could not be more hore happy for both you guys.....truly deserved could not happen to two nicer guys.....


----------



## hilly

Henry looks freakin awesome like


----------



## oaklad

Can Brit Bodybuilders compete in the international pro ranks?

think this question has been answered

Well done guys for tampa good luck in dallas


----------



## ElfinTan

For all those knobs asking why the Pro card is given to (and I quote) "the small guys who will never make a mark or get to the Olympia".....

This is why:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Ex-SRD

Brilliant news


----------



## Nine Pack

oaklad said:


> Can Brit Bodybuilders compete in the international pro ranks?
> 
> think this question has been answered
> 
> Well done guys for tampa good luck in dallas


That's what the IFBB Pro Card they earned ages ago was for bud....


----------



## oaklad

my response was due to a thread made a while ago named

Can Brit Bodybuilders compete in the international pro ranks?


----------



## Nine Pack

Well when you consider there are no UK based IFBB Pro shows they can't really do anything else really.

Thank heavens for being just a lowly amateur. I get to travel to exotic places like Leeds & Nottingham.....

bugga


----------



## weeman

lol he was meaning it as a compliment Paul !


----------



## LittleChris

They look incredible.

Wonder if they will post on here, hope so


----------



## defdaz

Absolutely fracking awesome result!! Massive congratulations John and Lee, you did yourselves and us Brits proud! Can't wait to see you guys at the O with Flex et al. Made my weekend! :thumb:


----------



## lockstock

I wish i put money on it now because i was right, geat result.... Fly the flag boys! :thumb:

Time for the 'O' Yeeeee haaa :2guns:


----------



## steveg

Huge congratulations to both John and Lee. Both got the result they deserved, and itl be great at the Olympia 202 showdown to see probably three of the best 202s in the world from UK on the stage at the same time!! Well done guys!


----------



## ProPowell

Well guys I am at a loss for words. John and I have been in tears we are so happy as we go way back to the early 1990's as friends. This is a dream come true for both us and to achieve it together is fcuking awesome.

John's condition was scary really scary he freaked everyone out. It was a privelige to be on stage with him. I am so happy for him and myself we are literally buzzing our tits off and keep shaking our heads in disbelief.

Today has been hectic. Since stepping off stage we have started are carb depletion as we have another show next week. Got up at 6am and did an hours cardio.

At 9.30am we did a video shoot training with Tricky Jackson this morning doing shoulders and biceps, for mostmuscular.com Tricky is a really nice guy and amazing poser, it was great to train with him.

Then at 12.30pm I had to go to another gym and do a photo shoot with MuscleMag training back, the photographer was Kevin Horton and he was a good laugh. There should be an article in Musclemag in the next few months.

Got back to the hotel at 3.30pm have tidied up are murder scene of apartment. Tan, clothes, rice cakes banna skins and all sorts of crap everywhere. (All John and Neils the smelly messy dwarf bstrds)

We have just got some food in and are going to do a depletion work in a bit then more cardio before bed.

It's all go but we are really having a laugh out here.

I just want to say a MASSIVE THANKS to Neil, without him I wouldn't be here competing and he has made a dream come true for me that I found so hard to visulize. His words, knowledge, inspiration and friendship mean so much to me. He is truly a great man that is a privelage to call a friend.

John has been like a big brother to me over the years, always correcting my mistakes and being there for me when I needed him. He is great guy and has a great aura to be around. He is a big inspiration to me.

Well guys thanks for all your kind words it means so much to us that we have the Brits support behind us and motivating us.

Cheers:beer:

Lee

John and Neil


----------



## 3752

Lee maybe you will have to revise what you told me at the expo concerning you hanging your trunks up.... 

Of course you did the business but have to agree with what you have said about Neil he has delivered yet again seems to go that extra mile for his clients great to see.......

I am really chuffed that you and John have realised your dream of competing at the Olympia

i tried to convince the wife to let me come out to the Olympia to support you both as she has met both of you she was really chuffed for you......the conversation went like this....

Jenny - when is it on

Me - 24 - 27th of September

Jenny - How much

Me - around £600 ish

Jenny - ok where is it

Me - Las Vegas

Jenny - not a fukcing chance in hell....


----------



## dixie normus

well done guys. :thumb:

No rest for the wicked. Hopefully you'll both be even better next week if that's possible.


----------



## 3752

Lee can i ask what is the thinking behind doing the show next week now that you have both qualified?? is it for exposure? or just plain and simply for the Win??


----------



## John Hodgson

Hi All

Just letting everything settle down emotionally for me before I posted anything. I truly am in shock and it still hasn't sunk in. I entered the shows with the view to simply enjoy the journey without putting any pressure on myself as I wanted to remain relaxed as I said in a much earlier post. Anything above would be a bonus, well what a bonus. It simply is a dream come true and the saying of "life begins at 40" cannot be a more poignant phrase regards my age in terms of my bodybuilding.

Backstage I just simply broke down in tears after the pre-judging, I know it wasn't completely a done deal but the callouts only could mean one thing, qualifying for the Mr O was in my grasp. I am an emotional type of person and it has been my dream to compete at the Mr O and now it is a reality. When the top 3 was annouced tears flowed again as we all realised Lee & myself had done it. It was amazing and for me & Lee it was simply the best feeling we have experienced as a competitve Bodybuilder. I am so chuffed for Lee and like he said to qualify together makes it that little bit more special for us as we go back so long. Neil was in tears and he has been absolutely fantastic, even though he's ribbed the sh*t out of me LOL!!

On a serious note I said to Neil some years back that I would like for him to simply take charge of me especially for the final week before a show just to simply take the pressure off. In fact I have liased with Neil since 4 weeks out when my weight was down for his honest assessment. We have bounced off idea's over the years and I have a good eye for preping but sometimes you need it for yourself and I truly felt that there was only one person I could feel 100% confident in to take total control in the final stages and well look what the outcome has been. I would like to thank Neil for his banter, keeping both Lee and my spirits high. He simply took control during our carb up and guided us all the way, yes we discussed idea's but it was great to have someone there completely all the way through the final vital 3 days knowing you were in safe hands. Neil is so passionate and I am very proud to be such good friends with Neil and I know he feels the same about me, infact we have shared more than a tear or two since Saturday thats what it has meant to us both.

I rang my ex-wife to tell her as we are very dear friends despite the fact we are not together and I cried as I tried to tell her. Tasha said "whats wrong" and finally I managed to get the words out and she was so chuffed for me. She said "its been worth it then all the hard work has paid off". Tasha was very supportive when we were together and despite the fact we are not together any more she was very happy for me. I then spoke to my little princess, my daughter Chloe which was quite funny as she said "have you won lots of money then dad". Well at least she can say her dads a bit different from the norm thats for sure LOL.

The whole week has been a blast and I can say for all of us (me, Lee & Neil) we have never laughed so much running into a show and being relaxed and enjoying the build-up has made it all the more special and proof that you can enjoy it!!

The reason we are competing in Dallas was that we had to make a decision before coming out especially regards flights, we didn't know what to expect so we had to keep our options open. We are committed to the Dallas show and thats the way it is and we are enjoying the journey so much its been great. So its Dallas next and we can only be the best we can be and as in any show the rest is out of our hands, but we are going to enjoy it!! The main thing is we are going to the Mr O not as a spectator but as part of the show. Its any Bodybuilders dream come true and for me & Lee we are simply overjoyed.

I have spoken with Paul (aka nine pack) my business partner and very dear friend and I broke down in tears trying to tell him what had happened. I know it means as much to him and we are off to the Mr O my brother from another mother. Thanks Paul for being there and being so supportive, you were with me up there on stage in spirit.

I would simply like to say a thank you to all the people who have helped me during my BB carear to date as they have all played a role in me reaching for the unreachable star (I nearly posed to that tune!). I can say this, I never stopped reaching for that star that appeared to be unreachable and neither did Lee. Its easy to enjoy things when it goes your way but for those of us that keep coming back after set back after set back and then to finally achieve your dream the taste of succes is that much sweeter and more meaningful.

We did it folks and thank you all soooo much for your support and the words you have spoken we cannot express enough our gratitude and for us to be mentioned as such inspiration is truly a blessing. Thank you all.

I will stop here otherwise I will start to cry again as I am still very emotional about what has happend :thumb:


----------



## martzee

absolutely superb result guys(the british invasion) from two guys who have been in the sport for some time and took the show by storm,Well done guys a result well deserved! a dream come true to stand on the plympis stage,give them hell boys!!! :rockon:


----------



## Galtonator

John and Lee this is just fantastic well done


----------



## hilly

fantastic achievments you guys you should be very proud.


----------



## Biggerdave

ProPowell said:


> Well guys I am at a loss for words. John and I have been in tears we are so happy as we go way back to the early 1990's as friends. This is a dream come true for both us and to achieve it together is fcuking awesome.
> 
> John's condition was scary really scary he freaked everyone out. It was a privelige to be on stage with him. I am so happy for him and myself we are literally buzzing our tits off and keep shaking our heads in disbelief.
> 
> Today has been hectic. Since stepping off stage we have started are carb depletion as we have another show next week. Got up at 6am and did an hours cardio.
> 
> At 9.30am we did a video shoot training with Tricky Jackson this morning doing shoulders and biceps, for mostmuscular.com Tricky is a really nice guy and amazing poser, it was great to train with him.
> 
> Then at 12.30pm I had to go to another gym and do a photo shoot with MuscleMag training back, the photographer was Kevin Horton and he was a good laugh. There should be an article in Musclemag in the next few months.
> 
> Got back to the hotel at 3.30pm have tidied up are murder scene of apartment. Tan, clothes, rice cakes banna skins and all sorts of crap everywhere. (All John and Neils the smelly messy dwarf bstrds)
> 
> We have just got some food in and are going to do a depletion work in a bit then more cardio before bed.
> 
> It's all go but we are really having a laugh out here.
> 
> I just want to say a MASSIVE THANKS to Neil, without him I wouldn't be here competing and he has made a dream come true for me that I found so hard to visulize. His words, knowledge, inspiration and friendship mean so much to me. He is truly a great man that is a privelage to call a friend.
> 
> John has been like a big brother to me over the years, always correcting my mistakes and being there for me when I needed him. He is great guy and has a great aura to be around. He is a big inspiration to me.
> 
> Well guys thanks for all your kind words it means so much to us that we have the Brits support behind us and motivating us.
> 
> Cheers:beer:
> 
> Lee
> 
> John and Neil





John Hodgson said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just letting everything settle down emotionally for me before I posted anything. I truly am in shock and it still hasn't sunk in. I entered the shows with the view to simply enjoy the journey without putting any pressure on myself as I wanted to remain relaxed as I said in a much earlier post. Anything above would be a bonus, well what a bonus. It simply is a dream come true and the saying of "life begins at 40" cannot be a more poignant phrase regards my age in terms of my bodybuilding.
> 
> Backstage I just simply broke down in tears after the pre-judging, I know it wasn't completely a done deal but the callouts only could mean one thing, qualifying for the Mr O was in my grasp. I am an emotional type of person and it has been my dream to compete at the Mr O and now it is a reality. When the top 3 was annouced tears flowed again as we all realised Lee & myself had done it. It was amazing and for me & Lee it was simply the best feeling we have experienced as a competitve Bodybuilder. I am so chuffed for Lee and like he said to qualify together makes it that little bit more special for us as we go back so long. Neil was in tears and he has been absolutely fantastic, even though he's ribbed the sh*t out of me LOL!!
> 
> On a serious note I said to Neil some years back that I would like for him to simply take charge of me especially for the final week before a show just to simply take the pressure off. In fact I have liased with Neil since 4 weeks out when my weight was down for his honest assessment. We have bounced off idea's over the years and I have a good eye for preping but sometimes you need it for yourself and I truly felt that there was only one person I could feel 100% confident in to take total control in the final stages and well look what the outcome has been. I would like to thank Neil for his banter, keeping both Lee and my spirits high. He simply took control during our carb up and guided us all the way, yes we discussed idea's but it was great to have someone there completely all the way through the final vital 3 days knowing you were in safe hands. Neil is so passionate and I am very proud to be such good friends with Neil and I know he feels the same about me, infact we have shared more than a tear or two since Saturday thats what it has meant to us both.
> 
> I rang my ex-wife to tell her as we are very dear friends despite the fact we are not together and I cried as I tried to tell her. Tasha said "whats wrong" and finally I managed to get the words out and she was so chuffed for me. She said "its been worth it then all the hard work has paid off". Tasha was very supportive when we were together and despite the fact we are not together any more she was very happy for me. I then spoke to my little princess, my daughter Chloe which was quite funny as she said "have you won lots of money then dad". Well at least she can say her dads a bit different from the norm thats for sure LOL.
> 
> The whole week has been a blast and I can say for all of us (me, Lee & Neil) we have never laughed so much running into a show and being relaxed and enjoying the build-up has made it all the more special and proof that you can enjoy it!!
> 
> The reason we are competing in Dallas was that we had to make a decision before coming out especially regards flights, we didn't know what to expect so we had to keep our options open. We are committed to the Dallas show and thats the way it is and we are enjoying the journey so much its been great. So its Dallas next and we can only be the best we can be and as in any show the rest is out of our hands, but we are going to enjoy it!! The main thing is we are going to the Mr O not as a spectator but as part of the show. Its any Bodybuilders dream come true and for me & Lee we are simply overjoyed.
> 
> I have spoken with Paul (aka nine pack) my business partner and very dear friend and I broke down in tears trying to tell him what had happened. I know it means as much to him and we are off to the Mr O my brother from another mother. Thanks Paul for being there and being so supportive, you were with me up there on stage in spirit.
> 
> I would simply like to say a thank you to all the people who have helped me during my BB carear to date as they have all played a role in me reaching for the unreachable star (I nearly posed to that tune!). I can say this, I never stopped reaching for that star that appeared to be unreachable and neither did Lee. Its easy to enjoy things when it goes your way but for those of us that keep coming back after set back after set back and then to finally achieve your dream the taste of succes is that much sweeter and more meaningful.
> 
> We did it folks and thank you all soooo much for your support and the words you have spoken we cannot express enough our gratitude and for us to be mentioned as such inspiration is truly a blessing. Thank you all.
> 
> I will stop here otherwise I will start to cry again as I am still very emotional about what has happend :thumb:


Guys i dont know either of you in the slightest but i am so chuffed to bits for both of you, i really am!

What fantastic journeys you have had, and brilliant storys.

Well done lads

Dave


----------



## leeston

How humble are Lee and John!!. True ambassadors for the sport.

Well done guys. See you at the O


----------



## 3752

leeston said:


> How humble are Lee and John!!. True ambassadors for the sport.


much agreed mate


----------



## reaper21

Congratulations both of you. Was excited when the 202 class was developed as was hoping to see you both return to the stage, glad to see you getting the rewards you have both worked so hard for all these years. Both of you have been a credit to the British Bodybuilding scene for many years now great to see good things happening to good people.

Enjoy the Olympia, and put the Hob Nobs down for a little bit longer.


----------



## Tinytom

Awesome result for both of you.

Finally allowed you both to get some much needed exposure as that is a major part of the battle in bbing.

Hope you will both be going to the Olympia.

:thumb:


----------



## BigHifbbPro

Well done to you both.......Lee and John, all those years of hard work and self belief have finally paid off...was great to see you brit boys showing the Yanks some ripped muscle.... :bounce:

Cannot wait to see you both in U202 Olympia!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

*BIG H* :rockon:


----------



## supercell

FCUKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

J


----------



## Jacko89

Wow congratulations guys you both look absolutely amazing.

Kick a$$ at the O


----------



## Flexboy23

John & Lee


----------



## Ashcrapper

well done lads :thumb:


----------



## roy

fcuk this im off to the olympia!!!! this i cant miss!!!!!


----------



## 3752

just wondering if the pic above is John and Lee in the disco dancing round  both look like they enjoyed every minute....


----------



## Fivos

Big well done and Lee and John. We should all be very proud of them both. Im sure the showing at the Olympia will be even better.

Not many people in the whole life get to fullfill an ambition like stepping on a Mr Olympia stage and we should all not forget how much of an amazing achievement that is. Not only will Lee and John be fullfilling that ambition but they WILL be competitive and fighting for a top place. There is NO WAY they will not get great placings.

Id allready pre-arranged a photo shoot will Lee for when he came back to the UK in 3rd week of August.

I will be speaking to Geoff Evans (European Publishing Manager & Editor and Cheif) of Weider Publishing to make sure when Lee and John get back that Flex arrange some proper coverage of there run up to the Mr O and not just an article near the back of the mag..

The 202lb class will have a proper UK assult on the top places...i cant wait!

Well done again to Lee and John :beer:

Fivos


----------



## redneil75

bloody well done guys, great inspiration.


----------



## ProPowell

Hi Everyone

Sorry we haven't posted much the last couple of days but we have been on a really hectic schedule since the show with travelling to Dallas, food shopping, getting a rental car and trying to work out how to use the bloody sat nav which has been a friggin nightmare,finding the hotel and cooking food etc all done whilst in a heavy carb depletion. Cardio & depletion workouts at various gyms were also performed in this brain dead state. :confused1:

John is officially the 'Stig' as he thinks he is a on Top Gear programme every time we drive somewhere, to say that Neil and I have had the ****e put up us a couple of times is an understatement. But to Johns credit he is a good driver and gets us everywhere on time:thumbup1:

I looked like the hunch back of notredam carrying my bags at the airport as everything felt so fcukin heavy. Once we got to the hotel and packed away our foods John and I headed to Golds gym in Dallas for our final flush through depletion workout.

We were so tired last night we couldn't wait to start putting the carbs back in and I was bleeding starving and never slept a wink.

Now is wednesday afternoon and life has been breathed back into us via the carbs so I thought I'd do a post, just update you guys who have been supporting us back in the UK.

Friday is the weigh in and Friday night is the prejudging (about 12.30am UK time) John and I are looking forward to the press conference as the media know the 'Brits' are back in town:cool:

We are again going in with the goal to be our best and enjoy this show just like last week as, we are having a blast over here with all the banter between the three of us. I have loads of pics that I will post as soon as I get back. I have never enjoyed carb depleting, loading and competing like this in my entire life, you don't have to be a miserable sod right before a show and we have definitely proven that, so long as you surround yourself with positive good people.

It has been the best 2 weeks of my bodybuilding career and the feeling of knowing that I am coming home next week to train the next six weeks for the Olymipia in the gym that I first started training in 16 years ago is very hard to comprehend. It has been an emotional time for me as I decided that this year I would more than likely retire. I am 35 this year and always said that would be when I retire from bodybuilding (my birthday is 25th september the day before the Olympia). I still am not sure what to do yet as my focus is too strong on the upcoming shows, although Neil has already told me in a very subtle way "You are not fcking retiring now". So I have some serious thinking do to.

Right now John has just woke up and is about to eat, Neil has just been by the pool and we are gonna go in the Jaccuzi in a minute.

Chill out time now until Friday when battle recommences.

Post again soon.

Lee


----------



## defdaz

You can't retire Lee when Old Man Hodgeson is still going strong! :lol:

"Right now John has just woke up and is about to eat, Neil has just been by the pool and we are gonna go in the Jaccuzi in a minute."

Sounds like hell!! :lol: Glad you guys are having a great time and best of luck for tomorrow, kick some!


----------



## hilly

i agree this certainly isnt the time to retire however the decision is ures alone.


----------



## nibbsey

Am JEALOUS.

However i am proud of what is being achieved by you guys out there.

Just giving our American cousins a friendly prod to remind them who is actually the Boss nation.

Good luck for the rest of the tour and The 'O'


----------



## Fivos

ProPowell said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Sorry we haven't posted much the last couple of days but we have been on a really hectic schedule since the show with travelling to Dallas, food shopping, getting a rental car and trying to work out how to use the bloody sat nav which has been a friggin nightmare,finding the hotel and cooking food etc all done whilst in a heavy carb depletion. Cardio & depletion workouts at various gyms were also performed in this brain dead state. :confused1:
> 
> John is officially the 'Stig' as he thinks he is a on Top Gear programme every time we drive somewhere, to say that Neil and I have had the ****e put up us a couple of times is an understatement. But to Johns credit he is a good driver and gets us everywhere on time:thumbup1:
> 
> I looked like the hunch back of notredam carrying my bags at the airport as everything felt so fcukin heavy. Once we got to the hotel and packed away our foods John and I headed to Golds gym in Dallas for our final flush through depletion workout.
> 
> We were so tired last night we couldn't wait to start putting the carbs back in and I was bleeding starving and never slept a wink.
> 
> Now is wednesday afternoon and life has been breathed back into us via the carbs so I thought I'd do a post, just update you guys who have been supporting us back in the UK.
> 
> Friday is the weigh in and Friday night is the prejudging (about 12.30am UK time) John and I are looking forward to the press conference as the media know the 'Brits' are back in town:cool:
> 
> We are again going in with the goal to be our best and enjoy this show just like last week as, we are having a blast over here with all the banter between the three of us. I have loads of pics that I will post as soon as I get back. I have never enjoyed carb depleting, loading and competing like this in my entire life, you don't have to be a miserable sod right before a show and we have definitely proven that, so long as you surround yourself with positive good people.
> 
> It has been the best 2 weeks of my bodybuilding career and the feeling of knowing that I am coming home next week to train the next six weeks for the Olymipia in the gym that I first started training in 16 years ago is very hard to comprehend. It has been an emotional time for me as I decided that this year I would more than likely retire. I am 35 this year and always said that would be when I retire from bodybuilding (my birthday is 25th september the day before the Olympia). I still am not sure what to do yet as my focus is too strong on the upcoming shows, although Neil has already told me in a very subtle way "You are not fcking retiring now". So I have some serious thinking do to.
> 
> Right now John has just woke up and is about to eat, Neil has just been by the pool and we are gonna go in the Jaccuzi in a minute.
> 
> Chill out time now until Friday when battle recommences.
> 
> Post again soon.
> 
> Lee


Hey Lee looks like the retirment photos will just have to wait :thumb: let me know your scheudule when you come back if you still want to do the shoot..ive applied for an Olympia Press Pass so I maybe coming out to capture you and John (which would be superb)..

Will arrange something when you get back

Fivos


----------



## stow

Been on holiday for a week and this is brilliant news to come back to! Well done lads!


----------



## ElfinTan

And now to kick ass for a 2nd time!!!!!!!!

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

Go get 'em chaps! x


----------



## supercell

Myself, James and Daz have officially landed in Dallas (well we landed yesterday). The flight was 9 hours and getting through customs was a bloody headache and took 1hr 15 mins!!!

Anyway after being hit by the heat in Dallas we found a cab and proceeded to the Hyatt Regency, the official hotel for the show.

We freshened up quickly, had some food and then went to the hotel gym for a quick arm sesssion which was at around 3am UK time!!!!

We then had some more food, well Daz did and then we chilled with a drink and a few games of American Pool!

We had a fairly lengthy chat with Mark Alvisi and then Joe and Rich from Gaspari which was cool. One thing I noticed about Rich is how very enthusiastic he is about firstly BBing but also his company and the supplements he produces. He was telling us of some new products that will be hitting the UK shelves very soon.

Its kind of strange seeing all the guys you see in the magazines right there eating next to you in the hotel restuarant. Shawn Ray, Bob Chic, Dan Soloman etc all chowing down their tilapia!!

They have really pulled out all the stops with special food laid on here. Chicken, tilapia, egg whites, rice, potato, green veg, oatmeal, salmon etc, you name it they have it which is great for the competitors and also Daz. Both myself and James had the Burger and chips Haha, we really let the side down.

This morning we went to do some cardio, well Daz did whilst I just annoyed him by talking for 30 mins whilst he was on the tread. We are now just about to go for breakfast and then we will hit the expo before coming back to see Neil, Lee and John for the weigh in at around 12-12.30pm.

We all cant believe we are here and cant wait until later when the prejudging gets underway. Being here I realise why Brits move over here, the lifestyle is so different and people accept what you do and are really complimentary and intrigued by the sport.

On a side note both Rich Gaspari and Mark Alvisi couldn't believe the size of Daz's calves, they kept on staring at them and pointing and saying us UK guys must have something in the water. I proved him wrong when I said to james to show them his. Oh well not everyone is able to drink the water!!!!LOL

Its James' Birthday today which means that we are going to get him sh1tfaced tonight and then whilst sh1t faced give him the bumps till he pukes. He doesn't know it yet but me and Daz have got it all worked out!

Anyway I will let everyone know my thoughts on the prejudging later on and I am sure both John and Lee will be back on again after smashing it up again tonight!

J


----------



## Incredible Bulk

haha, love the reoccuring theme 'well Daz did'


----------



## Nine Pack

Just had a text from John. They are off to the competitors meeting & should be on stage at about six pm UK time, then again at about 7 or 8 thier time (six hours behind us btw).

They will remember who John Hodgson & lee Powell are by now & no mistake. :cool2:


----------



## weeman

does anyone know if there is a live stream of this anywhere?

Good luck John/Lee,give it to 'em!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Just had a text from John. They are off to the competitors meeting & should be on stage at about six pm UK time, then again at about 7 or 8 thier time (six hours behind us btw).
> 
> They will remember who John Hodgson & lee Powell are by now & no mistake. :cool2:


You mean John 'Hodgkinsons'? :whistling:


----------



## StephenC

Been looking for updates and found a couple of pics from the weigh in on rx muscle...


----------



## supercell

Right bit of an update.

Had a sh1t nights sleep again but hey ho, that's life!!

Yesterday was an interesting day. The photos above were at the weigh in. 22 guys in the 202 class and stacked with great athletes.

We made our way to the Expo at around 10.30am then realised it didn't start until 6pm so we made our way back to the hotel for the weigh in. We met up with John, Lee and Neil (great to see them all) and they both looked drawn in the face which was a good sign.

Neil was delighted with both of them and Lee he said was improved big time on last week. They both weighed in (John at 199 and Lee at 198) and then after a chat they both made their way back to their accomodation.

We decided to then go eat and then find a gym. Golds was close by and was big and air conditioned. We have no comprehension of heat and humidity when you look at a place like Dallas. The air is so humid here that you sweat immediately you go outside. Its even hard to breathe here. Imagine the hottest day ever in the UK (around 98 degrees) then add in nearly 100% humidity and then have that every day for 3-4 months.....Horrible!!!

Anyway the session at Golds was great. We trained legs and absolutely wasted James. he normally trains like a girl so me and Daz upped the tempo. He didn't feel right for the rest of the day!!!

We also had a chat with Charles Glass and I am going to arrange a session with him when I fly out to LA in around 6 weeks time. Brandon Curry also then came in and started to train but I have to say I have never seen anyone so lazy in the gym!!

After the gym we went to Wall-mart and picked upsome water and Crystal light (for Stuart) and then made our way back to the hotel for a shower and then some food.

Both myself and Daz had the steak with potato which was great.

We then made our way over the the Convention centre to the Expo and the show. Our seats were fantastic, Row A right at the front and we sat behind Shawn Ray who was doing the Play by Play for MD. I also introduced myself to George Farah again after meeting him at the Arnold. He is a good friend of a good friend of mine and it was great chatting to him. He sat right infront and the banter continued right through the 202 pre judge. He was really impressed, as I was, with both Lee and John. Lee was much improved from last week and John was pretty much the same but his colour was far better than last week where I felt it was too light.

The judging was a little perplexing. Both John and Lee were not called out in the first call out which I thought was odd but were called in the second call out. Much deliberating went on with the judges and by the end it was all very difficult to work out. John and Lee made everyone look fat but Tricky was much improved on last week.

Stan was very disappointing for me and placed well out fo the top 6. Putnam was improved from last week but was very disappointing from the back with little if any width and again was out of the top 6. A little guy from S America that Charles Glass was working with looked bang on the money and him and John I had fighting for thr top spot.

John seemed to improve with posing and came to life. Lee started strong and just faded ever so lightly towards the end.

It will be very interesting to see what the outcome is as both John and Lee seemed a little disheartened when they came off. Time will tell and we will find out in around 7 hours from now.

The open class again was a very interesting one. DJ looked much improved and George F kept looking round and taking the p1ss out of Shawn Ray for his comments last week. His waist was real tight and he was dry and full. His rear double bicep for me is his weakest pose by a long way but all the others were spot on.

Joel Stubbs looked phenominal. His upper body was just awesome. If his legs were up to par he would be Mr O without a doubt; he is HUGE and shredded.

Foiad Abaid looked great, good upper body but a little light in his quad sweep. Again he wasn't called out in the first call out but my reckoning was he landed up in second with Joel 3rd, but we shall see.

We then had a quick look round the expo, had a good chat with flex (who is looking great at 206lbs at the mo). He showed us a pic of his back and all I can say is FCUK!!

He has got back to basics; deads, BOR, Chins etc and has reaped the rewards.

Afterwards we came back on the bus from the Show and I talked to Foiad who seemed a little disheartend. I told him my own views but dont think he was convinced at all. It was Dennis' show tonight and he looked great.

The 3 of us then sat down at the restaurant and had some food. George F and Dennis J came over and George introduced us to Dennis which was nice. He intro'd us as his 'UK Friends' then joked that I said that I thought Dennis looked like a bag of sh1te!!! Dennis laughed and was like 'Wow you've come all the way to watch the show? RESPECT!!'

I had some salmon and Daz had steak again and for afters we tucked into strawberries and Blueberries by which time it was 11.30pm. We also got talking to a photographer from MM and he may well be coming to the gym this morning to shoot Daz and Bill Comstock from MD came over and had a chat with me and asked how Shaun was getting on with his prep as well as my plans for next year.

It is now 7.20am here and its swealtering already outside. Daz has done his cardio and we will be hitting the fried breakfast soon ready to fuel us for what will be another very interesting day out here. I still feel like I am living in one of the magazines with all these big names in BBing around us all the time. Everyone has been so friendly towards us and welcoming and nothing has been too much of a problem. Even the Police phoned us a cab from the supermarket; now that wouldn't happen in the UK.

We have all thought how rubbish the UK is when we consider what goes on over here. If you are a bodybuilder looking to network and make it, then the U.S is where you need to be, its as simple as that!!

Here'sto another successful show for John and Lee and I'll update with my thoughts later on.

Have a nice day y'all

J


----------



## hilly

dam am i jelouse. america is a great place and it sounds like you guys are having agreat time.


----------



## Biggerdave

Sounds awesome mate, i too am jealous!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Thansk for ther updates James x


----------



## 3752

i will echo what James has said about the americans i was in Dallas on business a few years ago and everyone is very freindly.....

excellant write up james


----------



## ares1

if you want to see the pics theyre here:-

http://www.flexonline.com/2009_dallas_europa_prejudging_galleries_report/news/865


----------



## Ex-SRD

Yes good write up JL - I'll be doing one too.

We've just trained chest down Golds and got a photographer to do a shoot for Daz for Muscle Mag Int - he was a really good guy and will let us have some pics; I'll post some.

We're off the the Finals in a couple of hours. Everything's crossed for Lee and John but it's really hard to say where they'll be positioned due to some odd call outs. Whatever the outcome the guys are clearly enjoying it.

James or I will post up more later


----------



## Nine Pack

John got 5th but no info on Lee as yet. I will scour the boards to see if I can find out.


----------



## amjad.khan

Nine Pack said:


> John got 5th but no info on Lee as yet. I will scour the boards to see if I can find out.


1. Ricky "Tricky" Jackson

2. Charles Dixon

3. Kris Dim

*4. Lee Powell *

*5. John Hodgson *

guys done well with a strong lineup of 20 or so being following it on MD play by play. well done guys :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY

thats a great result in a field of such depth well done guys onward to the olympia :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Fantastic news, well done to the hobnob Kings! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rebus

*2009 IFBB Europa Super Show Results*

Well done to our guys...heres the full list i got from elsewhere....

Bit of controversy over these decisions!

*Open*

1. Dennis James

2. Bill Wilmore

3. Joel Stubbs

4. Fouad Abiad

5. Robert Piotrkowicz

6. Ben White

7. Edward Nunn

8. Tarek Elsetouhi

9. Leo Ingram

10. Alfonso DelRio

11. Grigori Atoyan

12. Marcus Haley

13. Johnnie Jackson

14. DeShaun Grimez

15. Lionel Brown

16. Lyndon Belgrave

16. Gus Carter

16. Mike Debenham

16. Romeo Ippolito

16. JoJo Ntiforo

16. Manuel Romero

16. Yans Salaks

Clarence DeVis

Cesar Mendible

Craig Richardson

Jonathan Rowe

*202*

1. Tricky Jackson

2. Charles Dixon

3. Kris Dim

4. Lee Powell

5. John Hodgson

6. Pedro Barron

7. Curtis Bryant

8. Stan McQuay

9. Jose Raymond

10. Peter Putnam

11. Mike Ergas

12. Myoba Edwards

13. Tamer El Shahat

14. Vincent Wawryk

15. Abiu Feliz

16. Derik Farnsworth

16. Randy Jackson

16. Dave Marinelli

Juan Marquez

Roland Huff

Jeffrey Long

Patrick Richardson

Source - '+imageTitle+'<\/title><script type="text\/javascript">\n'+ 'function resizeWinTo() {\n'+ 'if( !document.images.length ) { document.images[0] = document.layers[0].images[0]; }'+ 'var oH = document.images[0].height, oW = document.images[0].width;\n'+ 

_________________


----------



## ElfinTan

Well done chaps!!!!!! x


----------



## Jacko89

Congratulations guys well done


----------



## stow

well done brits!


----------



## defdaz

Thanks for the updates James and James, much appreciated. Sounds to me like John and Lee got their placings so that a few others could qualify for the Mr. O. That's all good - more prey for them!


----------



## StephenC

There's galleries of both guys on flex.

http://www.flexonline.com/09contests/09europa/202/john_hodgson/index.htm

http://www.flexonline.com/09contests/09europa/202/lee_powell/index.htm


----------



## weeman

excellent result,off to look for the pics,well done guys


----------



## Nine Pack

Further to my earlier post, in my defence I did post in middle of the night, so a big D'oh!! for missing Lee's placing.


----------



## stow

Thats no excuse Paul !

hee hee


----------



## Ex-SRD

Just emailed my report to my coMT owner Jason who'll upload it later - we'll be flying home in a min so I wont be able to announce it up so if someone can link it here for people to read that's be great please


----------



## Incredible Bulk




----------



## amjad.khan

Ex-SRD said:


> Just emailed my report to my coMT owner Jason who'll upload it later - we'll be flying home in a min so I wont be able to announce it up so if someone can link it here for people to read that's be great please


Great write up James glad you had a good time mate

here the link guys :bounce:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-2009-europa-pro-show.aspx


----------



## Jacko89

Wow Powell and Hodgson both look awesome, congratz again guys you did the UK proud :thumb:


----------



## iron head case

Johns condition is awesome.

I am lucky enough to be going to the Olympia,should be fun.


----------



## jjb1

great pics

i would put them 3rd 4th myself but hey im no judge

lee looks like he did come in better condition this show than his last

both look fantastic!


----------



## hertderg

amjad.khan said:


> Great write up James glad you had a good time mate
> 
> here the link guys :bounce:
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-2009-europa-pro-show.aspx


Great account of trip James - enjoyed reading that .A massive well done once again to John and Lee.


----------



## ProPowell

Hi Everyone

Finally back in the UK, what a trip. Still on a high from qualifying for the Olympia. I never laughed or cried so much in these past weeks. The time I spent with John and Neil was a time I will always treasure. They are like family and have been like big brothers to me these past two weeks and I have come back from America a better person for it. I have learn't so much these past two weeks not just about bodybuilding but about how a positive mind set and positive people can have such amagnificent effect on your life. John has always been a massive inspiration to me since 1994- he has such an energetic aura.

Neil told me six months ago I would be on the Olympia stage in September and if I'm totally honest I just could not visulise it back then. But as the show got closer and I drove 3 hours every 2 weeks to see Neil in tenby I always drove home feeling maybe I can get to the Olympia.

So I thank Neil as he made my lifetime dream come true, he says he didn't and that it was me that put the work in. However if he never believed in me and said the words he said I would not be going to the Olympia, as my self belief was beginning to fade. He restored it and for that I am ever greatful. He is a real life 'Yoda' and he made me feel like a Jedi Knight.

A few pics are attached. I will add more over the next couple of days when I get time. But now we are 5 weeks out from the Olympia and we got to do it all over again. "Lets Fcukin have it" The Brits are coming.

Thanks to Daz Ball, James L and James Collier for the support at the show, that meant alot lads.

Thanks to everyones kind comments and support on this thread it really kept us motivated while over there to do well and to continue doing you guys proud.

I will be updating regular on my run up to the Olympia so keep an eye on this thread.

Hob Knobs will have to wait 5 more weeks! :thumbup1:

Lee


----------



## hilly

congratulations mate you guys looked awesome and did us proud.


----------



## 3752

Lee i am so chuffed for you and John to realise your dream when like you said you was beginning to fade must be incredible...

you are a true inspiration to all Bodybuilders in the UK....

I am in the States for the Olympia unfortunately whilst your on the west coast doing your thing i will be in New York on the East coast....


----------



## supercell

Lee, you absolutely Killed Dim in nearly every pose in the Europa. Saying that to stand on stage in that shape after what he went through last year is phenominal. He does have the best midsection of any pro out there at the moment without a doubt.

Both you boys stuck out like sore thumbs with your conditioning.

Massive well done to both of you, I'm counting down the days until the 'O' now and cant wait to see you both up there!!

Lets av it!!!

J


----------



## pea head

Well done guys....you both done the UK proud !!!!!


----------



## Galtonator

roll on the O you did amazing chaps. Now go kick ass


----------



## John Hodgson

Like to say a big thank you to you all and everybody else who has supported me and also Lee. I have been so knackered since I got back but kept soldiering on and now back in the swing of things.

Like Lee said it is a time we will never forget and the best 2wks of my Bodybuilding career. To give you measure of our bond that grew between us, Lee said to me after the Tampa Show "I would love you to win this show, even more than me as you deserve it after all these years you been a massive inspiration to me and loads of us", I could have cried on the spot, somehow I managed not to makes a change! Mate sorry it didn't happen and you had to go one better than me in Dallas LOL. We do have a habit of swapping places ahead of each other ha,ha. We have two totally different physiques and looks and it can be a case of apples & oranges scenario, but we display a real quality British steel look if I may say so!!

As for Neil I agree with Lee he has been instrumental, not just regards Prep as I can get myself in great shape which I was before I saw him LOL!! But I did want to see Neil to check I didnt go too far (reasurrance) with condition and then to have him take the pressure of during the carb deplete and load phase, which he did fantastically!! The other thing Neil did for me was what I tend to do with others but you simply sometimes cannot do it for yourself and thats a good pep talk. Over the years gone by Neil and I have shared close moments, times when I was low re my marriage etc and I opened up to him early in the year that I felt I had probably had enough. I was prepared to say enough is enough and retire, but Neil addressed that and help me find my focus. He said the 202 class is ideal for you you'd be silly to not go for it" oh my how right he was and now the drive and focus for the next few years is sky high!! Thanks Neil your a true friend even though you took the p*ss constantly, boy did we laugh!!

The pics are great and clearly show our delight, money could not buy what we experienced. I only wished we had a TV crew follow us it would have made for awesome viewing!! Especially the cornetto being stuck in my asre by Neil as he was exfoliating my back whilst I stood in the shower and Lee took a picture, seriously they set me up big time on more than one occassion. Lee feel free to post the new cornetto postermg: So many other great moments I'm giggling to myself now!!

As for the Mr O I will just be coasting in nothing silly as down enough as it is me thinks. I am so looking forward to it and want to simply enjoy the occassion, where we place well its out of our hands as I keep saying. Just make sure we are on the money!!

Also big thanks to the two James's and Daz for coming out to support us!!

5 weeks to go.......MR OLYMPIA OH YEH COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supercell

NEW THREAD NOW BEEN STARTED!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/70982-british-invasion-road-202-olympia-showdown.html

J


----------

